# All webhosting and domain related queries here.



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 1, 2010)

www.outpowerhosting.com or www.hostso.com


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*

Outpowerhosting.

MySQL, Domains etc. are UNLIMITED in their offers.


----------



## ahref (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*

To tell which one is better, one has to use both hosts.


----------



## alizeeshan_payne (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*

yes please go for outpower hosting, because the other one is major overseller


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*

Go for outpowerhosting


----------



## UltratechHost (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*

if any user used both host then that user can say which host is good


----------



## alizeeshan_payne (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*

@Ultratech Host

Man Good Webmaster can easily know, which host to go for, they don't need to use it. Also if your supporting both, then tell me are the servers sold for Rupee 1-10? No na, then how hostso can sell their 1000's of resources for just a very very small price?


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*

Definitely OutpowerHosting...I've been using it since last 3 years..


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*

thanks for the replies i was also looking for one.
is there any indian hosting provides unlimited space n cheaper like outpower.
any accepts paypal as payment gateway.


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*

Outpower  (have 3 domains with them, swift CC, extremely patient and helpful)


----------



## Dangerous Dave (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*

Thanks a lot guys i have finally opted for outpowerhosting


----------



## Thor (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*

Dude let me know how is your experience with them ? I checked few like hostgator and etc and they were not at all economic like outpowerhosting///


----------



## Dangerous Dave (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*

i like the hosting. the cpannel is awesome with unlimited subdomains, msql database.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*

HostSo is seriously oversold as far as bandwidth is concerned. But they have an Acceptable Usage policy stating that multimedia files can't exceed 70% of total files and they have right to monitor "network resources consumption". What it basically means is that you are expected to host a light site on an "unlimited bandwidth" plan. WTF ?


----------



## rohanz (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*

*www.0fees.net/
use dis 1 itz free...nd im also usin it


----------



## ico (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*

Me and many people whom I know are very satisfied with Outpowerhosting.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*

Most indian hosts suck. The VPS I have: KVM, 512 MB RAM, 10 GB Disk costs just around 600/mo with a UK based company and with Indian company costs around 3.5k+/mo
and yeah, its unmanaged, but even managed ones if purchased from uk,us,etc. turn out to be cheaper than indian ones.


----------



## bozx (Jun 12, 2010)

*Looking for a WebHost*

i am looking for good hosting provider for my website.
i will be running joomla and wordpress both.
space is not a issue even 500 MB will do better if 1 GB.
Bandwidth i dont know any where between 4-5 GB may be....(not sure how much i will require...).
major issue is the strength of the server....

My budget is $5 - $7.
please reply....


----------



## digit_hpt (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a WebHost*

In that case go with Hostgator. They are leaders in this hosting business and also very stable.


----------



## digit_hpt (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*

Try AlibabaHost


----------



## bozx (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Looking for a WebHost*

i dont want any unlimited plans..
i want a descent cpu power so as to run my scripts smoothly with phpbb


----------



## tamalsen (Aug 4, 2010)

*Looking for good web hosting*

Hi,
i am looking for some web hosting  solutions and here are my requirements-

1. Preferably unlimited webspace and unlimited traffic.

2. The plan should have the option of hosting more than 1 domain.

3. I would prefer some hosting in india which would accept netbanking options from state bank.(although this isnt an absolute requirement)

4. what else should i be looking for? as you probably can tell, i am a noob in this area, so help me out. OF COURSE, LAST BUT NOT THE LEAST, PRICE IS AN ISSUE, SO THE CHEAPER, THE BETTER, BUT NOT AT THE COST OF RELIABILITY. 
So please throw your suggestions at me...help me out.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Looking for good web hosting*

well I did a lot of research before choosing my web host and found 3ix.org as the cheapest and best...they have plans starting $1/mo...and then there is $3/mo which I am using..but one of your requirements doesn't fit in that plan i.e. unlimited space, which IMO no host provide (at this rate only)...but bandwidth you get is unlimited..with 150GB space which is more than enough for most applications/sites. you can host 3 sites in that plan


----------



## tamalsen (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Looking for good web hosting*

has anyone used webhostingworld.net?
the offer sounds good. 
3ix.org provides about 300 gb space which is pretty good. 
to gagan007- most hosting sites claim 99.9% uptime or something to that tune, how was your experience with 3ix?

any personal experience using their service?


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Looking for good web hosting*

their uptime is good. I mean I have never seen my site gone down...it is another fact that I do not have that much traffic. All in all I am satisfied with their service keeping in mind how much I pay 

I am sorry, no idea about webhostingworld.net


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Looking for good web hosting*

For unlimited and good support try x10hosting
Home - x10Premium

The only problem is they will stop taking backup if you reached beyond 10GB.


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Looking for good web hosting*

Outpower Hosting - Reliable cheap Linux cPanel Indian Hosting & Domains


----------



## tamalsen (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: Looking for good web hosting*

I am indeed from india, kolkata to be exact. I have been doing some research and 3ix seems to have some pretty good reviews all over. so does webhostingpad.


----------



## bhuvana (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Looking for good web hosting*

You can get the web hosting service here TheWebPole.com - Affordable, full service web hosting packages.   .
Here i found the three reliable hosting packages which has more features.
I am also host my site here.


----------



## ahref (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Looking for good web hosting*

You can also consider Web hosting India, United States cheap web space, web hosting companies in india,affordable web hosting at India. for your web hosting needs.


----------



## GaGaN (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Looking for good web hosting*

Try This
Onshore/Offshore VPS, Windows VPS, Shared Hosting Germany, Luxembourg, USA server


----------



## suraj78 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Looking for good web hosting*

There is nothing called Unlimited bandwidth and space, every hosting has it's hidden rule, like 10% usage of CPU etc.
 As my experience, if you want cheap host they go with JustHost it's good service and can easily handle few thousand hits each day.
 I recommend you to go with Site5 which has a excellent support team, currently I am using their VPS.


----------



## suraj78 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: Looking for a WebHost*

As you are using WP go with JustHost or Hostgator


----------



## cricketinfo (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Looking for a WebHost*



bozx said:


> i am looking for good hosting provider for my website.
> i will be running joomla and wordpress both.
> space is not a issue even 500 MB will do better if 1 GB.
> Bandwidth i dont know any where between 4-5 GB may be....(not sure how much i will require...).
> ...



Web hosting -

i got it for free.... here are specifications and that too are much above ur requirements!

                          Web hosting

Features At A Glance


No Advertisement (you can put your own ads)
UNLIMITED Domain Hosting.
10 GB Hosting Space.
100 GB File Transfer.
100 E-mail Accounts.
FREE SiteBuilder (Try Demo).
EASY Control Panel (Try Demo).
FREE 1-Click Script Installs! (softalco).
FREE Domain (seperate registration required).
FREE Site Builder w/ templates.
Secure Shell, SSL, FTP, Stats ,CGI, Ruby (RoR), Perl, PHP, MySQL.
99.9% Network Uptime Guarante.
24/7/365 Technical Support.

Creating a new website?

Get started building your website in 3 easy steps: 

Login to SiteBuilder.
Select a website template & add content
Publish to your web hosting account

Free 1-Click Script Installs!
from SimpleScripts

WordPress
Joomla
Drupal
Roundcube
Zen Cart
phpBB
Magento
Concrete5
50+ More...
.....................................................................
All this for free. AT no price to you! Cant beleive but its true.
No Hidden Fees
Free Instant Set-up
Anytime full Back-up Guarantee
No advertisement.


----------



## cricketinfo (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Looking for good web hosting*



tamalsen said:


> Hi,
> i am looking for some web hosting  solutions and here are my requirements-
> 
> 1. Preferably unlimited webspace and unlimited traffic.
> ...




Web hosting  --  free unlimited hosting!


Features At A Glance


No Advertisement (you can put your own ads)
UNLIMITED Domain Hosting.
10 GB Hosting Space.
100 GB File Transfer.
100 E-mail Accounts.
FREE SiteBuilder (Try Demo).
EASY Control Panel (Try Demo).
FREE 1-Click Script Installs! (softalco).
FREE Domain (seperate registration required).
FREE Site Builder w/ templates.
Secure Shell, SSL, FTP, Stats ,CGI, Ruby (RoR), Perl, PHP, MySQL.
99.9% Network Uptime Guarante.
24/7/365 Technical Support.

Creating a new website?

Get started building your website in 3 easy steps: 

Login to SiteBuilder.
Select a website template & add content
Publish to your web hosting account

Free 1-Click Script Installs!
from SimpleScripts

WordPress
Joomla
Drupal
Roundcube
Zen Cart
phpBB
Magento
Concrete5
50+ More...


----------



## aningbo (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Looking for a WebHost*

i have it with adityacomputer.com, ibeehosting.com, hostdime.in, hostgator.com

they are very very reliable. choose the best package for your price.


----------



## monuis (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*

hi there are many cheap hosting providers but i hosted my site here 
*www.tucktail.com/
they provide free hosting service for each paid domain that we buy from them they also render domain registration service,domain transfer service etc... at reasonable cost.


----------



## newway01 (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*

Used Outpowerhosting. So far good experience with them.. So I'll recommend it..


----------



## newway01 (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Looking for good web hosting*



cricketinfo said:


> Web hosting  --  free unlimited hosting!
> 
> 
> Features At A Glance
> ...



Is there a justification for someone to trust a hosting company that uses a free .tk domain?? 

@tamalsen, check this post *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-communication/139148-website-domain-hosting.html#post1376617

or try this free hosting option Youhosting.com | Welcome | Provide your own free and paid web hosting. Free reseller hosting.

They provide free reseller hosting for anyone looking to start a web hosting business. So you can signup and use it for your hosting needs, if you don't need to use the reseller option..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Looking for good web hosting*

Well, I'm hosting few of my domains in Hostso and one in Hostdime. Both are nice. Hostso is more faster than Hostdime in terms of support and reply. But both are good and reliable.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Looking for good web hosting*

There's no such thing as "Unlimited Space". Space is infinite but in the context of computational space it is not possible. I would recommend OutpowerHosting. In fact, I'm going to renew it for the 4th year this week.


----------



## manistar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Looking for good web hosting*

Dont fall in prey for unlimited hosting. No server has unlimited space and processing power. every hosting allow unlimited space for html, php files. but put a limit on multimedia and other files. Also Multi media processing capability of old servers will be very less.

check for server location, features, money back guarantee.


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Looking for a WebHost*



atulhost said:


> So far your requirements are concerned, I would suggest you to have a look at the 'STARTER' or 'INTERMEDIATE' plan at >> "Linux - cPanel Web Hosting in India"



WOT add-on warned this site to be unsafe.


----------



## techking_dinesh (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Looking for a WebHost*

Hello,
We provide offshore hosting solutions
You can contact me at modidinesh@in.com or visit Innovations...Giving Wings To Your Desire


----------



## mohityadavx (May 30, 2011)

*Hosting A site*

Hi!

I want to host my site located at this link . Most of TDF members are suggesting me to buy a domain and do free hosting.

Now let me tell u i can't understand what is domain or free hosting etc so whatever u recommend please explain me what is this hosting and domain funda. Please tell me how much i would have 2 pay at one go, what about renewal charges etc, etc. Please tell me best and cheapest alternative.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Hosting A site*

Well, domain is the URL that we use, eg. thinkdigit.com, Google.com, yahoo.com etc.

And hosting is the server where we host our website which we can access using these domain.

Now it's up to you, if you want to go for free hosting and free domain or want professional hosting and professional domain.

Free domain would look like www.yourname.co.cc or www.yourname.co.nr

So if you want yourname.co.in or yourname.com, www.yourname.in then you have to buy domains.

.co.in and .in are nowadays Rs. 99/- per year

Hosting also, free hosting are not reliable, but if you want something cheap, look at hostso, hostdime, bigrock etc.

I'm hosting 5 domains with hostso and they are good, customer support is what I really appriciate. Hostdime is also good.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Hosting A site*

I would suggest x10hosting.com if you're in for Free Hosting.


----------



## gagan007 (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Hosting A site*

Even when starting a website a free domain name is not recommended. A fully owned domain name is a must. You may however redirect it to any existing blog (maybe on blogger or wordpress or google sites) which doesn't matter.

Domain names can be purchased from various sites but I personally recommend name.com to everyone. .in and co.in domains are not available on it however.
For all those who are suggesting .in domains @ Rs. 99, please note that from second year onwards they will charge you too much, although you will always have an option to take it to another service provider.

To make things easy to understand let me take you through some scenarios:

*Scenario1:*

Purchase domain name from name.com e.g. www.mohityadavx.com for $10
You will get google apps account with it, you will be able to use URL forwarding with it and email forwarding too.
You can use these google apps account to create email IDs like info@mohityadavx.com etc and forward them to existing email IDs like mohityadavx@gmail.com
Similarly you can forward all requests coming to www.mohityadavx.com to cbse  and with masked forwarding users will always see www.mohityadavx.com in address bar.


*Scenario2:*

Purchase a domain name and hosting account from 3ix.org
www.mohityadavx.com can be obtained at $11/year and a hosting account @$12/year. You will have full control on the account. You will have 40GB webspace and 100GB monthly bandwidth (more than enough for a startup if you ask me). You can create upto 20 sub-domains like forum.mohityadavx.com etc and 50 email IDs (more info here www.3ix.org - Web Hosting from One Dollar a month, reliable 1 dollar web hosting). With such hosting server you can use many good softwares like wordpress, Joomla, Drupal, phpBB, Gallery2 etc to host your site which are easily manageable



Now you can compare various hosts and offers they have. For you, as you already have a google site, I think you can give a trial by purchasing a domain name and redirecting it to this google site. See how does it go. If you get more hits, move it to some good host.


BTW I like this:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1407879-post16.html


----------



## mohityadavx (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Hosting A site*

^^ Thanx Krishna , Conqueror and gagan.

Gagan are there any other charges except from 11$ a year for hosting and 12 $ a year for domain.

Actually i will be moving entire site to new dommain as googlse sites doesn't let me make too many of changes i want to make like it won't allow javascript code etc.


----------



## gagan007 (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Hosting A site*

nope, no (hidden) charges except the above two


----------



## imwhatim (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Hosting A site*

Try to register domain from Bigrock if you are in India. Because it also has an option for offline payment.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Hosting A site*



imwhatim said:


> Try to register domain from Bigrock if you are in India. Because it also has an option for offline payment.



Can i buy domain from them and host on site suggested b gagan!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Hosting A site*

Yes, you can buy domain name from some provider and host on some other provider.


----------



## gagan007 (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Hosting A site*

name.com is also charging just Rs.180 for .in domain. I think it would be much better option.

For hosting you have 3ix $1/mo plan


----------



## Garbage (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Hosting A site*

If you don't mind going into more technical details, you might want to try AWS Free Usage Tier



> To help new AWS customers get started in the cloud, AWS is introducing a free usage tier. New AWS customers will be able to run a free Amazon EC2 Micro Instance for a year, while also leveraging a free usage tier for Amazon S3, Amazon Elastic Block Store, Amazon Elastic Load Balancing, and AWS data transfer. AWS’s free usage tier can be used for anything you want to run in the cloud: launch new applications, test existing applications in the cloud, or simply gain hands-on experience with AWS.
> 
> Below are the highlights of AWS’s free usage tiers. All are available for one year (except Amazon SimpleDB, SQS, and SNS which are free indefinitely):
> 
> ...


----------



## sygeek (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Looking for a WebHost*

Try hostso.com My friend uses it, it is super cheap.


----------



## boddunan (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Looking for a WebHost*

As far as I know hostgator is the leader and they recently started their servers hosted in India, so your access times will be much faster if your target audience is India. If your target audience is outside India, opt for the US servers.

www.hostgator.com
www.hostgator.in

I have got a 25% off coupon for all of their plans which you can use in case you are signing up COREJOOMLA25OFF  . All the best.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Looking for a WebHost*

for those who are starting it (hosting) 3ix.org provides cheapest options. Do check out.

Later on Arvixe.com


----------



## mrintech (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Looking for a WebHost*

Hey

I am using HostGator from past 2 years and highly recommend them. They've powerful servers and the downtime is almost negligible

The good thing is that, Hostgator recently came to India: Web Hosting Services, Reseller Hosting, VPS Hosting, and Dedicated Servers by HostGator - Contact Support so that they can send you details about payment in Indian Rupees, as it's currently available only via request

Though, HostGator India is charging Taxes, so if you gotta credit card, then go with Web Hosting Services, Reseller Hosting, VPS Hosting, and Dedicated Servers by HostGator

Hope this helps


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Looking for a WebHost*

but mrintech their hosting plans are a little expensive. atleast for those who are starting their websites or for personal use where you wouldn't like to have adverts.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Looking for a WebHost*

Actually OP wanted a *Good Webhost*, that's why recommended them

Anyways, want cheap and awesome hosting? here it is: Shared Hosting, Reseller Hosting and Virtual Web Hosting - Hawk Host

Don't go on their pricing, they are rock solid

* Hawk Host - Network
* Hawk Host - Server List


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Looking for a WebHost*

For starters, i could host you.
Reliable Offshore hosting.
If there is 36 hrs + downtime. You will get full month refund
Pm to contact me or mail at modidinesh@in.com

we are basically web designing team but we provide hosting and domain solutions too


----------



## noob (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Looking for a WebHost*

BEST HOST for India is hosting.india.to 

used it for 1 year..now my forum gets more hits..more  than 15L hits per month so  i have moved to more powerful server.


----------



## sunzeal (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Looking for a WebHost*

i can host you free  of cost (as i have addon domians )provided it consumes B.W ~10GB (Not More)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 16, 2011)

*Need Cheaper Domain*

Hi, Where I can buy a .com domain  at lower price. I check with Namecheap, Godaddy and bigrock.in, but still the price is high. Please give your suggestions.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Need Cheaper Domain*

Go for Mitsu.in for cheap .IN domains


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Need Cheaper Domain*

I am looking for .com actually. Thanks for suggestion.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Need Cheaper Domain*

i do not think you can get a .com lesser than $10-11. Even if you manage to get a discount on it for the first year, second year it will be same.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Need Cheaper Domain*

At *www.godaddy.com/ it is Rs. 545 per year
At *www.bigrock.in/ it is Rs. 449 per year


----------



## PraKs (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Need Cheaper Domain*

@NIGHTMARE
Keep checking Godaddy,

Every month they have limited coupons with 1$ USD for new .com domain.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Need Cheaper Domain*

^^ Yes I am looking from last week still no promotion offer. However guys thank you very much for your help I apperciate. 

@Nipun I already mention these sites.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Need Cheaper Domain*



NIGHTMARE said:


> ^^ Yes I am looking from last week still no promotion offer. However guys thank you very much for your help I apperciate.
> 
> @Nipun I already mention these sites.



Sorry! I didn't actually read your post completely


----------



## mrintech (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Need Cheaper Domain*

AFAIK Namecheap offeres cheapest .com Domain Name. Get the Monthly discount Code from their Twitter Account or Search for Namecheap Discount Code _June 2011_


----------



## Ricky (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Need Cheaper Domain*

Rs. 550 for a domain name is fine offer , reason is that there are no great margins however, i you are looking for hosting+domain then you can get great discounts. Let me know if you need more help regarding same~


----------



## PraKs (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Need Cheaper Domain*

Last code from Godaddy for 1$ USD com domain was ACES1

Check out if it works


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Need Cheaper Domain*

Guys I purchased domain from Godaddy and hosting service from hostgator, But i don't understand what i have to write in these boxes.

*i.imgur.com/zJYSA.png


----------



## macho84 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Need Cheaper Domain*



NIGHTMARE said:


> Guys I purchased domain from Godaddy and hosting service from hostgator, But i don't understand what i have to write in these boxes.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/zJYSA.png



Go to your mail box and see the welcome mail from hostgator. there see the heading Nameserver. Something like ns1.xxx.com , ns2.xxx.com. 

just copy from that and paste it.

Let me know if you still have trouble. Pm me for better response as well post here .


----------



## macho84 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Looking for a WebHost*

Hi all confusing hm. See 2 things you need to see in hosting all unlimited and etc are marketing jargon.

Things are changed now as moving to cloud for hosting increase your site availability.

Secondly what type of content though the content providers are lite in nature but what you are hosting its all depends.

If it generic or specific type of content. if you are yet to design one let me help you to do that. 

Pm me for your requirement. Like size , and name of database etc.

I will try to get it done in a day. Test it and if you see that thing went well then you go with my hosting.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Need Cheaper Domain*

^^ PM sent.


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Hosting A site*



mohityadavx said:


> ^^ Thanx Krishna , Conqueror and gagan.
> 
> Gagan are there any other charges except from 11$ a year for hosting and 12 $ a year for domain.
> 
> Actually i will be moving entire site to new dommain as googlse sites doesn't let me make too many of changes i want to make like it won't allow javascript code etc.



Domain froma host is ok! Dont go for cheap host, they ruin it for you!


----------



## mrintech (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Hosting A site*

Hello

First a .co.cc or .uni.cc is NOT a domain, it's a Subdomain, where anyone don't possess full control on the domain name! And there are some Indexing and Ranking Problems in Google too: Domain name .co.cc - Please Help - Crawling, indexing, and ranking | Google Groups

I will recommend you to get a .com domain from Namecheap or some other good registrar. Remember if you go for .co.in or .in domain, the site will get higher priority in Google.co.in Only, not on other Google TLds, unless the content is super unique and highly SEO

Also you can get 1 Year Hosting from Hawkhost for around 900 bucks a year - PM me for discount code (Don't worry it will be not a affiliate link, just an official discount code)

Hope this helps


----------



## ajith025 (Jun 30, 2011)

*help in Hosting - domain - reseller*

hi.. i am from Trivandrum Kerala, India...

i would like to start a web designing company.. before that i would like to start web hosting and domain registration as reseller...

i am in the system administration field... i have searched digit forum itself regarding this... i found many replies... but i don't know which one to select... from where can i get reliable hosting ( which doesn't have downtime and very good customer support) and domain registration, both at a reasonable pricing..


----------



## mrintech (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: help in Hosting - domain - reseller*

* Reseller Hosting Plans - Web Hosting Packages with cPanel and WHM
* Reseller Hosting Plans - Web Hosting Packages with cPanel and WHM - Servers will be in India 
* SoftLayer® Technologies - Reseller

Best forum to talk about Reseller Webhosting is: Web Hosting Talk - The largest, most influential web hosting community on the Internet - You will get better information there as per you requirement and it's the biggest forum in the world for all Domain and Webhosting/Reseller related things


----------



## ajith025 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: help in Hosting - domain - reseller*

Thank U so much mrintech


----------



## ico (Jul 1, 2011)

I have merged a few webhosting/domain related threads due to repetitive discussions.

This thread has been stuck on top.


----------



## ajith025 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi... i need ur advice/comments on hostdime

hope its better... ? they hav office in trivandrum... 
i can look forward to buy a reseller account from them...  


hostdime or hostgator?


----------



## mrintech (Jul 2, 2011)

ajith025 said:


> Hi... i need ur advice/comments on hostdime
> 
> hope its better... ? they hav office in trivandrum...
> i can look forward to buy a reseller account from them...
> ...



Hi

Since prices for both are same, I will recommend you to go for HostGator.com - No Doubt they are the leader in Webhosting 

Also, here's 25% OFF coupon code for you: HGFLAT25OFF - This will give you flat 25% OFF on your first Invoice.

If you order Reseller Hosting for 6 Months, it will cost you around $112

Hope this helps


----------



## ajith025 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank U so much Mrintech... i hav fixed hostgator as webhost... but their domain registration is too costly.. i think... ? any other suggestion for domain reseller?is it ok to register domain from one and get space from hostgator or is it better to get domain and space from one provider???






mrintech said:


> Hi
> 
> Since prices for both are same, I will recommend you to go for HostGator.com - No Doubt they are the leader in Webhosting
> 
> ...


----------



## mrintech (Jul 2, 2011)

As a Webhost, HostGator is Top Notch

Regarding domain name provider, I use Namecheap and they are awesome. The things is, both Namecheap and HostGator uses: eNom - domain name, web site hosting, email, registration , and the price difference is quite high

I specifically don't know How DOMAIN System works for RESELLERs?, so I will suggest you to ask your query over Webhostingtalk Forum


----------



## ajith025 (Jul 4, 2011)

thank u mrintech... 

i am going with hostgator... today they offer 40% discount...  and for domain as i see ur post earlier i think it will be better to hav it from namecheap


----------



## mrintech (Jul 4, 2011)

Make sure you get the discount coupon of Namecheap from their official facebook page everytime you want to register a domain name

For july 2011, the code is here: Our July coupon for... | Facebook


----------



## ajith025 (Jul 12, 2011)

thank you mrintech,,, some of my customers asking for .in so i think it is better to get a domain reseller from reseller club..... any opinion.. ?


----------



## mrintech (Jul 12, 2011)

*india.resellerclub.com/

Yup! Go with it. They are the leaders under: Public Domain Registry | Home 

Namecheap don't offers .in domains

Also, get your Domain WHOIS Guard Protected, as I can see your complete address and contact related information  - Not good


----------



## KDroid (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, I want to sell one of my domain.

ijustgot.in (I Just Got IN  )


How much can I expect for this?


----------



## amritpal2489 (Sep 27, 2011)

Any cheap webhosting co which provides or free domain or some cheapest domain registry co. ??
I dont want to build and run my site at the moment.. just want to reserve a domain... 
Any idea guys???


----------



## mrintech (Sep 27, 2011)

which TLD you want?


----------



## sunzeal (Sep 27, 2011)

@amrit : the cheapest would be .in, but its only for the first year, from second year its more expensive than .com domain 

If you are looking to buy a domain, you can wait for Namecheap, because it will be soon providing domains for ~1.99$ once it get certain amount of likes.

So wait for sometime, and you can get a cheap domain soon


----------



## amritpal2489 (Sep 28, 2011)

i want to buy a .com domain


----------



## mrintech (Sep 28, 2011)

Wait for this offer to open: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/random-news/146865-offer-register-com-net-org-domain-name-1-99-a.html

Else, hosting companies like Dreamhost/Bluehost provides free domain name provided that you have bought hosting plan from them


----------



## amritpal2489 (Sep 29, 2011)

I just want to buy a domain at the moment.. I am not going to upload my website right now so buying webspace is just a waste...


----------



## Nipun (Nov 24, 2011)

Had nothing to do so landed on bigrock.in and saw that all the plans listed here have phpBB app. So does this mean that I can get a domain name & hosting and then enable phpBB to make my own forums? 

Has anyone here used bigrock?


----------



## sygeek (Nov 24, 2011)

Nipun said:


> So does this mean that I can get a domain name & hosting and then enable phpBB to* make my own forums*?


don't.

You can use bigrock's live chat for your queries.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 24, 2011)

sygeek said:


> don't.


why?


> You can use bigrock's live chat for your queries.



Thanks!


----------



## enjoy (Nov 26, 2011)

Which is a good windows web-hosting service provider ?
I am planning to move from my current service provider, Is there something I should be careful about ?


----------



## ajith025 (Nov 28, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Had nothing to do so landed on bigrock.in and saw that all the plans listed here have phpBB app. So does this mean that I can get a domain name & hosting and then enable phpBB to make my own forums?
> 
> Has anyone here used bigrock?



I dont know about bigrock. if you host with softronicz.com you can eaisly setup your forum and many more like joomla, drupal, etc using quick install software, Site Software, Fantastico De Luxe.

Forum Softwares..

*Quick Install*



Advanced Electron Forum
bbPress
MyBB
phpBB
punBB
Simple Machines Forum


*Site Software*

Bulletin Boards
    Chat
    Ecommerce

*Fantastico De Luxe*

Simple Machines Forum
phpBB


----------



## Nipun (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks, but I have found my answer on BigRock Help Database.

OT: Are you ad bot?


----------



## ajith025 (Nov 28, 2011)

just giving you the information  of my own company 

may be you can call it Ad....


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 29, 2011)

Many hosting providers provide fantastico these days. It's not something great in any case. you can upload any script in zip file and extract it using file manager from cPanel.

BTW, if anyone want free hosting just for parking domain or trying out their site, HostZilla is good. provides 100MB. Only drawback, you cannot install your own scripts, just from fantastico


----------



## sinalkar.sanjay (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Hosting A site*



The Conqueror said:


> I would suggest x10hosting.com if you're in for Free Hosting.



*The Conqueror* as suggested this hosting provider i already using  , but i have to ask one query as

If i m using free web-space of given provider (x10hosting) and if i buy top level domain in future say example.com then my question is My Domain should use web space of free web space provider like-------->

Front End-Web address--www.example.com--------->which
Back End--Web Space--free web space provider(x10hosting)---> then what to do? which setting to do with Domain Provider and with Web space provider with cpanel ?  

I m beginner in this field so please help me!


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 1, 2012)

Godaddy selling .com domain @ Rs270 today!! Hurry!!!


----------



## sygeek (Jan 1, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Godaddy selling .com domain @ Rs270 today!! Hurry!!!


I would like to advise everyone to avoid GoDaddy since they're supporting SOPA.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 1, 2012)

sygeek said:


> I would like to advise everyone to avoid GoDaddy since they're supporting SOPA.



They are not supporting SOPA Anymore.... but still it's a pathetic company

 I highly recommend everyone to go for Namecheap


----------



## sygeek (Jan 1, 2012)

mrintech said:


> They are not supporting SOPA Anymore.... but still it's a pathetic company
> 
> I highly recommend everyone to go for Namecheap


That's just a PR stunt. They still support SOPA.


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 1, 2012)

sygeek said:


> That's just a PR stunt. They still support SOPA.



but namecheap is charging almost double that of godaddy at the instant and how can u be so sure that they are not supporting anymore after all no company  would like to loose its customer base and what would godaddy gain with supporting SOPA now that they realize its killing their business?


----------



## mrintech (Jan 1, 2012)

sygeek said:


> That's just a PR stunt. They still support SOPA.





This is again pathetic


----------



## sygeek (Jan 1, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> but namecheap is charging almost double that of godaddy at the instant and how can u be so sure that they are not supporting anymore after all no company  would like to loose its customer base and what would godaddy gain with supporting SOPA now that they realize its killing their business?


Well, SOPA exempts GoDaddy domains and GoDaddy is known for it's asshattery in the past. They still haven't officially denied their support for SOPA.


----------



## clmlbx (Jan 14, 2012)

hey guys pls recommend where to purchase domain and some good hosting.

Requirements:-
domain:.com
disk space : 100MB will be enough
bandwidth: 1GB will be enough for now
most importantly I need unlimited domain support or at least 5-10 domains

My site will have this type of files other then most common(html,css,java script)
php
mysql
and some blogging(I don't know which so if you can then pls recommend this too)

so this is very basic so all host will provide but better to mention.


----------



## clmlbx (Jan 18, 2012)

common guys no replies.

I would like to update my requirement from 100mb space to minimum 500mb space


----------



## mrintech (Jan 21, 2012)

^^^

what's your budget pm/py?


----------



## Anish (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi friends, planning to buy a domain and hosting space.
I centered upon these:
domain: bigrock (a .com for 10 years @ 4890INR)
hosting: outpowerhosting (not yet planned may be the beginner plan)

Is it worth spending the above money?

Please throw in some valuable suggestions

PS: My english is bad.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 22, 2012)

^^Not sure, but if you get domain from bigrock and hosting from someone else, you will have to pay an yearly transfer fee.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 22, 2012)

What type of transfer fee you are talking about??

There is no need of any extra fees. You just need to point/setup the DNS Server's of your Hosting from your Domain Control Panel.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for info. 

Whats this transfer then:

Domain Registration Prices: Affordable Domain Name Rates, Transfer ?


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 22, 2012)

Domain transfers are transfer of a domain from one domain registrar to another


----------



## Nipun (Jan 22, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> Domain transfers are transfer of a domain from one domain registrar to another


Ok, thanks!


----------



## mrintech (Jan 23, 2012)

Anish said:


> Hi friends, planning to buy a domain and hosting space.
> I centered upon these:
> domain: bigrock (a .com for 10 years @ 4890INR)
> hosting: outpowerhosting (not yet planned may be the beginner plan)
> ...



if you can pay in USD, I highly recommend you Namecheap and Hawkhost (Basic Plan)

Search for max discount codes before buying


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 5, 2012)

could not reply before as I was busy so not active here, here is agian with answering a question

domain .com
minimum space: 500mb-1GB at least

Budget: 5K max yearly,including everything, I don't know rates but this is best I can spend on this.  but as cheaper as possible.

for now I am looking for just one year plan 

My friend recommended me hostgator which looks good with unlimited domain and unlimited bandwidth support


----------



## mrintech (Feb 6, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> could not reply before as I was busy so not active here, here is agian with answering a question
> 
> domain .com
> minimum space: 500mb-1GB at least
> ...



your friend gave you the best suggestion 

Go with Hostgator US (hostgator.com), not HostGator India (.in)

If you wanna host/use only one domain name, than go with their Hatchling Plan. If you wanna add more than 1 Domain Name to your Account, Baby Plan is the best bet

Their Site normally shows 20% OFF Coupon, but you can use HGFLAT25OFF for 25% discount

I am using HG for more than 2 years and never had any problem with them. HG is highly reliable Webhost


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 6, 2012)

Do they(hostgator) support joomla too ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2012)

^^Yup


----------



## mrintech (Feb 6, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Do they(hostgator) support joomla too ?



Here's the full list for your reference: *support.hostgator.com/articles/pre-sales-questions/compatible-technologies


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 6, 2012)

How is bigrock?


----------



## dreatica (Feb 23, 2012)

is outpowerhosting dead or something? I dont see people recommend it anymore.

I am looking for a domain and hosting plan for basic usage. Cant pay in $$. suggest some providers?


----------



## mitraark (Feb 26, 2012)

Need to host a website , initially need a free service to test site , will later shift to some cheap domain (not much traffic expected) , please suggest 

Please suggest


1.A Free Web Hosting Service , will be using it right now to test .

2.A cheap web hosting service [ maybe Rs 50-100 per month ]

I have previously used 0fees.net

How is co.cc ?


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 26, 2012)

^ freehosting : x10hosting.


----------



## vicecaptain (Feb 29, 2012)

suggest any good place to get domain appraisals friends?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2012)

vicecaptain said:


> suggest any good place to get domain appraisals friends?



Try these=
www.estibot.com/

www.valuate.com


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 2, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Try these=
> EstiBot.com - Free Domain Appraisal and Domain Productivity Tools
> 
> Valuate.com - Free domain name appraisals



Actually, those are 'rubbish'
Go to namepros.com or dnforum.com where pros can appraise your domain.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 2, 2012)

mitraark said:


> Need to host a website , initially need a free service to test site , will later shift to some cheap domain (not much traffic expected) , please suggest
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> ...



1. DeluXe Host - 100MB Free Webspace - Home It's free, but you won't believe, it doesn't gets down and extremely reliable. (NOTE :  I don't recommend it if it's for business / serious purpose. For casual purpose you can consider it. Besides it have many limitations)

2. HostSo - Reliable, Affordable Web Hosting and Web Hosting, Dedicated Servers, Reseller Hosting by HostDime are two cheapest hosting providers.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 6, 2012)

^^ Is Hostso Good.. I am planning to purchase one, friend and here too recommended hostagator us site but it seems little costly to me.. 

Is Hostso reliable for business purposes?

And Hostdime will be one of most Expensive not cheapest  starting at $14.95/month


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 6, 2012)

I have used all Hostgator, Hostso and Hostdime. (Still using them)

So as like others I'd also recommend Hostgator over other two. It's most reliable provider to go for.

Now as you said 





> 2.A cheap web hosting service [ maybe Rs 50-100 per month ]


, I named Hostso and Hostdime.

You need to check Hostdime India : Dedicated Servers, Reseller Hosting, Web Hosting, VPS Hosting

Their price is lower. Sorry, I provided you wrong site (That's US Price)

Now, to your questions...
Yes Hostso is reliable. I'm hosting my 5 domians (of my clients) from 3 years, no problem yet.

Hostso is better than Hostdime. Hostdime gets down sometimes, but I never saw Hostso got down. Their Customer Care support is also great. Always available. (But nowadays they declined a bit)

But yes, again lastly, Hostgator is always recommended over other two if you can afford.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 6, 2012)

At last I believe I will go with Hostso. It will be my First Website so it should be ok. 

FYI Website I will design, build and host on hostso will have my portfolio. so lot's of Images(photoshop images ,web & print layouts and designs)

Price difference is huge in hostso & hostgator. 

Where hostgator is Rs 6K+ for multiple domains , on hostso it is just Rs 1600K

finally Decided then I guess, any major difference in hostgator and hostso. 

I will choose Achieve Plan from hostso. 

I will run wordpress, joomla, drupal on it.. well First is it possible to run all at once. I will do that to learn those CMS and blog.

Will price change from second  year. 

Any major difference in Windows and Linux host, advantages or disadvantages.

And does unlimited bandwidth actually mean unlimited or there are some restrictions.

sorry if it is too many questions, but I wish to learn this all, so can actually do so. tight on budget but need website badly for portfolio.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 6, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> At last I believe I will go with Hostso. It will be my First Website so it should be ok.
> 
> FYI Website I will design, build and host on hostso will have my portfolio. so lot's of Images(photoshop images ,web & print layouts and designs)
> 
> ...



Hmm..!! Ok..!!



> I will run wordpress, joomla, drupal on it.. well First is it possible to run all at once. I will do that to learn those CMS and blog.



Yes. Ofcourse.

It's just a matter of path. For Eg.
www.yourdomain.com/wordpress
www.yourdomain.com/joomla
www.yourdomain.com/drupal
www.yourdomain.com/some_other_cms

You can also create subdomain to access then easily and map them. For Eg.
wordpress.yourdomain.com
joomla.yourdomain.com
drupal.yourdomain.com



> Will price change from second  year.



Hosting Price..?? No. Never. They doesn't change hosting fees. But yes, domain fees can alter anytime.

In that case you may like to shift your domains to Mitsu / Some other Domain Provider.

In my case, I have domains from Mitsu (As domains in mitsu is much lower priced, and hostso charges much higher than that for domains) and hosting from Hostso, Hostdime and Hostgator



> Any major difference in Windows and Linux host, advantages or disadvantages.



Yes, everything is different. The whole platform is different. 

You can't host ASP / ASP.NET + SQL Server in Linux.

Whereas Windows prices are much higher than that of Linux.

Well, but if you are hosting Wordpress, Joomla, Drupal and all go with Linux hosting. Pocket friendly.

Almost every other site you see is Linux Hosting, with PHP + MySQL..

So if you are not using ASP / ASP.NET + SQL Server no need to invest in Windows hosting.



> And does unlimited bandwidth actually mean unlimited or there are some restrictions.



No never..!! That's marketting gimmick..!!



> sorry if it is too many questions, but I wish to learn this all, so can actually do so. tight on budget but need website badly for portfolio.



It's ok..!! I can understand. Everyone must judge and verify everything before making a decision 

Anyway, I hope you are viewing the Indian version of hostso, the prices are really lower in that case. Just make sure you change from US to India at top.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 6, 2012)

I am not a developer so don't care for asp or asp net,

My website will just have my portfolio for now at least

us or India version prices are almost same. Rs 1617 or $33 yearly..

Achieve plan also offer Free domain so am gonna Register from them, unless you-some one suggest some thing better. 

At last Decided, thanks a lot krishnandu.sarkar

Now need to wait to get my pan card, to use paypal to pay it. still waiting 



clmlbx said:


> Where hostgator is Rs 6K+ for multiple domains , on hostso it is just Rs 1600K




Just Noticed.. 6K>1600K


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 6, 2012)

It's ok, if you are going for achieve plan, the domain will always be free as long as you use Hosting. So no need of renewals..!! So you don't need to think about renewal price..!!


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 19, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> It's ok, if you are going for achieve plan, the domain will always be free as long as you use Hosting. So no need of renewals..!! So you don't need to think about renewal price..!!



Its a bad idea to keep domains with the hosting company, they throw tantrums when you wish to shift out...


----------



## mrintech (Apr 19, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Its a bad idea to keep domains with the hosting company, they throw tantrums when you wish to shift out...



+1

Register domain somewhere else and host somewhere else


----------



## clmlbx (May 3, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Its a bad idea to keep domains with the hosting company, they throw tantrums when you wish to shift out...



so what to do?

If I choose linux do I need to be familiar with linux OS.. 

hopefully next week will buy it .. Paypal problem almost resolved, now just waiting for verification.


----------



## mrintech (May 4, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> so what to do?
> 
> If I choose linux do I need to be familiar with linux OS..



No

You just need to get familiar with cPanel. Check out the demo here for Domain owner panel: Demo - cPanel Inc.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 3, 2012)

Guys, I have to buy a VPS hosting. There is one with the following specs:


> CPU: 1 x Intel Xeon CPU Core
> RAM: 256MB RAM
> Burst RAM:384MB
> Disk: 10GB RAID10
> ...


is 256mb ram sufficient to install and run php/mysql/apache/smtp ?


----------



## mrintech (Jun 3, 2012)

I will suggest you to get a VPS with atleast 512 MB RAM


----------



## hari1 (Jun 9, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good free webhost with atleast 100mb data storage and about 5gb bandwidth with .htaccess enabled??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 9, 2012)

hari1 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good free webhost with atleast 100mb data storage and about 5gb bandwidth with .htaccess enabled??



try this-
 *www.000webhost.com/


----------



## hari1 (Jun 9, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> try this-
> Free Web Hosting with PHP, MySQL and cPanel, No Ads



I checked it out but there are many bad reviews on google that they shut down /ban websites without any notice without any valid reason.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 9, 2012)

hari1 said:


> I checked it out but there are many bad reviews on google that they shut down /ban websites without any notice without any valid reason.



If you violate their TOS, than yes 

Terms of service


----------



## hari1 (Jun 9, 2012)

If I embed youtube videos on my website, does it violate this rule-----
You agree not to use the service for ---upload, post, email, transmit or otherwise make available any material that is of broadcast / streaming types.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 9, 2012)

hari1 said:


> If I embed youtube videos on my website, does it violate this rule-----
> You agree not to use the service for ---upload, post, email, transmit or otherwise make available any material that is of broadcast / streaming types.



You will face NO problems if:

1. You own the license of YouTube Videos
2. The uploader has enabled Embedding - Just give the uploader credit and everything will be fine. But don't upload videos of someone else in your account

For more, contact the Webhost directly


----------



## virendramathur (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks @ ICO.... it's really such a nice and very helpful information.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 2, 2012)

hey guys from where to buy "Just" Domain.. (.com).. Already have host so need just domain.. and what & where should I look for..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 2, 2012)

^^ Mitsu, Namecheap etc.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 2, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> hey guys from where to buy "Just" Domain.. (.com).. Already have host so need just domain.. and what & where should I look for..



Namecheap


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> hey guys from where to buy "Just" Domain.. (.com).. Already have host so need just domain.. and what & where should I look for..



Buy one at namecheap.com


----------



## Vyom (Jul 8, 2012)

A free host that I found out to host Microsoft related technologies like ASP.net, IIS, SQL etc, useful for students to host their projects:

*Cytanium*
Signup for FREE Web Hosting featuring Microsoft's WebMatrix provided by Cytanium.

*Info:*


> The product includes a Web Server (IIS Developer Express), Database (SQL Server Compact), and programming Framework (ASP.NET) and makes it easy to create a new web site from scratch or use the Web Application Gallery to customize popular ASP.NET and PHP open source community applications. WebMatrix also seamlessly integrates with Microsoft’s professional development tools and servers including Visual Studio, SQL Server and Windows Server. WebMatrix is designed to include everything that developers of all backgrounds and interests need to build and run web sites on Windows.



Source:
The Web Hosting News  OrcsWeb Launches Cytanium Web Hosting


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 8, 2012)

mrintech said:


> Namecheap





thetechfreak said:


> Buy one at namecheap.com



thanks guys.. I actually registered 'one', which I got for no cost with host.. but now I don't like the name so want to register a new one as soon as I can settle on new name


----------



## montsa007 (Aug 2, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> thanks guys.. I actually registered 'one', which I got for no cost with host.. but now I don't like the name so want to register a new one as soon as I can settle on new name



Never buy a domain from host, they have lots of strings and transferring the domain from host to another registrar is a lot of pain in the back. Namecheap is the best registrar but has very few coupons, Godaddy has lots of coupons, you can find them at livecodes.blogspot.com (Not mine)


----------



## mkerala (Aug 3, 2012)

I am planing to sell my domain mkerala.com. Where should I list it for sale?

I didn't find a corret section here. Can anyone suggest any site or section here?


----------



## mrintech (Aug 3, 2012)

mkerala said:


> I am planing to sell my domain mkerala.com. Where should I list it for sale?
> 
> I didn't find a corret section here. Can anyone suggest any site or section here?



Try sites like these: Marketplace To Buy & Sell Domains and Websites

You can put your domain on auction


----------



## mkerala (Aug 3, 2012)

mrintech said:


> Try sites like these: Marketplace To Buy & Sell Domains and Websites
> 
> You can put your domain on auction



Already posted at DP.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 18, 2012)

Does any reliable (preferably Indian) webhost sell .am domains ?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 25, 2012)

Can anyone suggest me a good host for hosting my blogs. I need to *host 2 wordpress blogs* with *different domain names*. Have a *budget of around Rs. 3000/year.*
My blogs are currently hosted on Hawkhost's basic plan. It is within my budget, but I don't want to continue with it as it is really slow. Any page on my blog needs around 20 seconds to load.
Godaddy and Hostgator are outside my budget. I found Bigrock, Hostable and Outpowerhosting within my budget. My blog used to be hosted on hostable before I switched to paid hosting. Which one should I go for? Any other suggestions are also welcome.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 25, 2012)

Bigrock : Certainly Not. Reviews are too bad. Google it.

Outpowerhosting has good reviews.

You can also check out whost.in : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/109137-whost-fast-reliable-web-hosting-new-offers.html - Many members here have used the service and satisfied.

I personally find HostSo - Reliable, Affordable Web Hosting is best in cheapest category. But I guess you may ignore that as you have a good budget. Presently, I'm using it for more than 3 years and hosting 5 basic websites of clients.

You can also look at Dedicated Servers, Reseller Hosting, Web Hosting, VPS Hosting, which I personally find reliable and using it from 2 years.

To be on safe side, I'd recommend you to use Outpowerhosting or Whost.in as many members from TDF are using their service presently. Also I guess their official representative is here too, they used to be a member of TDF once. (AFAIK)


----------



## lywyre (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,
I am looking for a web host (I already have a registered domain) that 
1. is Reliable and Secure
2. supports integration of payment gateway (do have a merchant account)

Thank you.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 4, 2012)

^^Hostgator.in


----------



## lywyre (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks Krishna.

As of now, I have to decide between Outpowerhosting.com and HostGator.in

Have (any) you used Zen cart or OSCommerce cart provided by Hostgator.in? If it is good, it would save me some time integrating this instead of coding my own.
I see that Outpowerhosting has a lot of positive responses in this thread. How good is it vs HostGator?

Thank you.

P.S: I see that thinkdigit.com is registered with BigRock.in. The site that I've mentioned is also registered with BigRock.in. I've seen TD Forum go down, but only occasionally. I'd like some words on BigRock if any body is familiar with them.

P.S.2: Any body here tried *www.indiagetonline.in/ {Google + HostGator} ?

B u m p !!


----------



## raghupratap (Sep 11, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> hey guys from where to buy "Just" Domain.. (.com).. Already have host so need just domain.. and what & where should I look for..



I have used domainsearchindia.com - a good option if you don't want to use Credit Card.

For hosting, I have been using hostdime for more than two years. Never had any issues - and the customer service is responsive and co-operative. Plus, they have both India and US based servers. Pricing is reasonable too.


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Sep 12, 2012)

*how long does it takes to activate a domain*

*I have a blog at blogger. I wanted to have my own domain and found the name I wanted with '.in' only, .com was already taken. 

When I wanted to buy it via blogger from Godaddy.com I could not because via blogger .in was not offered.

So I directly purchased the domain from Godaddy.com

Next, via blogger I did the needful settings change so that it points to my blog.

Now when I ping my domain it rightly points to ghs.1.google.com

When I type my blog address on the address bar it rightly redirects to my domain.

Now the problem is it shows 404 error.

I wanted to know how long does it takes to activate a domain.

I have registered it on 08-09-12 and so far I know it should not take more then three days to get activated.

Is there anything more I need to do. Please help.

*


> *404.* That’s an error.
> The requested URL / was not found on this server.  That’s all we know.



*//MOD EDIT
Size is not for asking urgent reply*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 12, 2012)

^^ You don't have common sense what font size has to be used. You are older member here.


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Sep 12, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> ^^ You don't have common sense what font size has to be used. You are older member here.



*Oh please I know very well. None of my previous 137 posts have this size.

I need an early reply/solution to my problem, so to highlight I used larger fonts.

If you have a problem with bigger fonts please ask ur Admin to keep just one standard font size 

I'd appreciate if u can provide me with a solution othen than complaining ...  
*


----------



## bottleHeD (Sep 20, 2012)

Has anybody here used Net4.in or Webcom System for hosting? Any impressions?


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*



ahref said:


> To tell which one is better, one has to use both hosts.



I had been a client of your's since 2006. Since then I have lost COUNT of number of times your servers have crashed and my data in the database lost forever. Now, they crash every few weeks. I am fed up of your service. It is now time to quit you and move to more dependable servers. For me ewebguru is A BIG NO.

This thread goes on and on. Few hosting guys are promoting their own here. 
I have real bad experience with my current hosting service provider. I need php, mysql, subdomains, emails, password protected directories, at least 1GB hosting space, high monthly bandwidth, good antivirus, and a control panel which'll help me to manage everything including DNS. I guess Linux hosting should be fine. 
User suggest the names. Seller's please don't reply. I don't want cheap service, I want reliable and dependable service. At the same I don't want the expensive (best-in-the-world) types too.


----------



## rajin90 (Dec 10, 2012)

everyone must visit *LOWEDTALK* for cheapest VPS plans
right now i am using BLUEVM VPS by paying just 3.15$ [40gb hdd and 1tb bandwidth]

before i was paying 4$ for shared hosting. and now getting vps in better price

BLUEVM = is not for newbies : their support just provide system and won't help if you wish to install many services .


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 30, 2012)

There is a deal for buying .com domain at godaddy @Rs. 64/year. Go by this link. Go Daddy Domain Name Search Tool

Or apply coupun code *CJC99D*


Now which hosting should I go for? Many of user recommended outpowerhosting, but those posts were 2 years back. Is it good now? Plans are cheaper.
Or should I go for free webhosting like 000webhosing? Are they secure? 

As of now I just want to build a basic website. So 100-200 mb size/limited bandwith will be ok for me.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 16, 2013)

Bought a basic plan from Outpower Hosting. They suspended the account after 12 days citing high CPU usage. 
No explanation, no prior alert regarding high usage from my account, just one email saying that the account has been suspended.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2013)

If I want to start a website, do you think it's better to go for a VPS(thinking of LeaseWeb) or go for shared hosting(thinking of host gator) ?


Kl@w-24 said:


> Bought a basic plan from Outpower Hosting. They suspended the account after 12 days citing high CPU usage.
> No explanation, no prior alert regarding high usage from my account, just one email saying that the account has been suspended.


That looks so lame


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 9, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> If I want to start a website, do you think it's better to go for a VPS(thinking of LeaseWeb) or go for shared hosting(thinking of host gator) ?
> 
> That looks so lame



if you plan to make money out of your website then VPS and if it's just for personal use and no intention to get the revenue out of it get the shared hosting.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 9, 2013)

I am thinking of starting a web dev. and design site that offers complete solutions, i.e. all technical stuff (domain reg., hosting, development and design) handled by myself.
I know bulk hosting can be done by setting up multiple domains on a single vps account (is this a good strategy?) but have no idea about bulk domain registration. Is there any such option available or will I have to register domains in bulk at the same price?

I have been using Outpower hosting for more than a year. Never had much problem. Maybe because It has hardly any traffic  .  But its good for personal projects, online presence etc. cheap plans with unlimited domains, email accounts, dbs (but not bandwidth or HD space) etc.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> if you plan to make money out of your website then VPS and if it's just for personal use and no intention to get the revenue out of it get the shared hosting.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## ajith025 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi, i am having reseller account from hostgator for the past 2 years, i had enough clients to make up the subscription money and some profit.

now so many of them not renewing and no new clients... i want to move to a cheaper hosting server. please suggest cheaper but reliable... reseller linux hosting within 7000/year.

how about --  Silicon House - .IN accredited domain registrar, Largest hosting company in Asia since 1998

any reviews?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 26, 2013)

How much do domains cost as a reseller? Is it considerably cheaper than buying the usual way if you are going to buy and use/sell around 10 domains a month?


----------



## aaruni (Jul 26, 2013)

Looking to buy a .co.in domain ASAP. Please suggest good domain providers and also justification as to why they are good.


----------



## harshgpt816 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*



rohanz said:


> Free Web Hosting - PHP, MySQL, FTP, Email
> use dis 1 itz free...nd im also usin it



hello , 
         i am harsh gupta email harshgpt816@gmail.com ,i want to host website from pc , i have done it using apache / php now i think of hosting multiple websites from same ip address like those of hosting companies do they host even upto 7-10 websites on one ip add i also want to do so if any one could please help me ... i am using xampp as webserver i have also started a virtual server name mylastwebsite.com and one is localhost one which is main server , like ehen i type my public ip say 14.213.34.56 this page " shows site  hosted on local host "  page appers  which is on harshgupta.hostei.com now i  want to host mulltiple site not just one on same i.e single so if any one could help .


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 27, 2013)

Chetan1991 said:


> How much do domains cost as a reseller? Is it  considerably cheaper than buying the usual way if you are going to buy  and use/sell around 10 domains a month?



Domains costs the same for everyone there is no reselling and  retailing. when you have to buy like 10 domains a month keep your eyes  wide open for coupon codes which will get you some hefty discount like  $2-3 off or may be domains for only $1 $2 depends on the registrar  company you chose. mostly good offers you will get from godaddy  name[dot]com namecheap. 

if you buy your personal ones and going  to keep it and not selling it again then don't register with go-daddy  they have tendency to hijacking good domains. hope that helps.




aaruni said:


> Looking to buy a .co.in domain ASAP. Please suggest good domain providers and also justification as to why they are good.



There is nothing wrong with any domains they all serve their own purpose. you need indian providers or any will work? 
asking cause foreign companies will need you to have credit card for buying domains from them. 

assuming you have credit card then you can go with namecheap they are quite good after go-daddy. i would personally suggest you to stay away from godaddy.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I'm trying to setup a web dev. and design website. If the clients start pouring in I'm hoping there will be need of registering 10 domains or so in a month.  So domains are registered in only way. Is 500 per year right estimate?

How does BigRock stand against others you mentioned?
I've bought domains from them and they provide free whois protection. There is no need for email accounts etc since that can arranged at the web hosting account.

What web hosting account would you reccommend? BlueHost seems to have cheap VPS plans.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 27, 2013)

i let client them self take care of their domain/hosting account by that i mean signup with their details they will pay for it in front of them and give them account details right away total transparency. same with hosting. so no hassle for you. it has disadvantages too but i don't see one. so not sure if you should also do it or not.

tell your clients prices in $ dollars $9/10 per year and count it in Rs in front of them and that would be approximately Rs. 550
I would personally stay away from BigRock but google it if you want for more info. i would chose to not have a website then getting it from BiGRock. hey it's just me. so you better google if it's good or not.

for email you can use zoho, google brother from another mother. Google App was the best but now it's paid.

you want VPS Hosting or shared hosting?


----------



## vivek.virgo (Jul 29, 2013)

While trying to create my domain, I came across bigrock.in offering my desired .com for 599/year. 
Also mentioned 'free addons worth 500' 



> Free addons worth Rs. 5000 >>
> 2 Email Accounts
> Domain Forwarding
> Privacy Protection *
> ...



Is this just a gimmick or worth paying for against godaddy's 499/year? I'm new to domain buying but am i right that i would need domain forwarding and url masking from above list if i use say free sites like wordpress.com to put my content online?

Should i go for more than a year's subscription to keep my domain or is 1 year fine? Is bigrock safe to deal with?

Any one with experience please comment. Thanks.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 30, 2013)

^ i would suggest to use namecheap over godaddy or bigrock. if you can afford to pay for more then 1 year then go ahead and pay for as many years as you like. note that only 1st year is free for Privacy Protection.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 1, 2013)

Godaddy is offering .com for just Rs. 109
Purchase .com domain from godaddy and then transfer to your favorite registrar after 60 days.
This is really a very good deal.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 2, 2013)

I want to know about best FREE forum hosting site.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 2, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> I want to know about best FREE forum hosting site.


Sorry I didn't get you exactly.

You want a free hosting to host a forum type website on your own own domain (like yourname.com)

OR

You want website that offer free forum on their sub-domain like:
you.freeforum.com


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 2, 2013)

ravi_9793 said:


> Sorry I didn't get you exactly.
> 
> You want a free hosting to host a forum type website on your own own domain (like yourname.com)
> 
> ...



free type like you.host.com

should be work with Tapatalk


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 2, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> free type like you.host.com
> 
> should be work with Tapatalk


There are many like:
zetaboards.com
proboards.com
freeforums.org

Not sure how reliable they are and their support to Tapatalk.

Better get a .NET domain and free 1GB hosting at bigrock.in for just Rs. 399/- per year.
*www.bigrock.in/free-dotnet-website

And install your own favorite forum script.

*Please remember:* Free hosting always has many limitations. Like forced ads, emails per hour, server speed, uptime etc. They can even delete your account anytime without giving you any backup.


----------



## techlearn (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi I am searching for web hosting space for a simple website containing 8-9 static html pages and a contact us form (php) which will be used to send mail. It must also provide 2-3 mail id under the same domain name as well. 

Was thinking to buy starter plan from hostingraja.in is this plan sufficient or is there any better plan available already purchased domain from znet.


----------



## desai_amogh (Feb 26, 2014)

Guys need cheap hosting to run SMF forum.. any suggestions ??


----------



## aaruni (Feb 26, 2014)

desai_amogh said:


> Guys need cheap hosting to run SMF forum.. any suggestions ??



if it will be a small community, you can try free hosting from 000webhost. I ran my smf from there for a few months. They have a cap on number of emails sent though. You might want to check that.


----------



## Daisy (Feb 26, 2014)

It is essential to choose a reliable web designing and web hosting company because if you are related to any online business such as ecommerce services then one of your main concern will be to generate more traffic to your site to increase profit. So it is important to choose the web hosting company wisely as their web designing experts are experienced in working on Ecommerce Website Design and other online business projects to keep your site safe and accessible.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 6, 2014)

One of my close relatives is starting a new business in the area of sale of arts and handicrafts. they want to build a website for the same.
1. After i purchase/register a domain from like bigrock or godaddy, what is the procedure to follow next.
2. Are the website builders in the above sites any good? 
3. are there any other cheaper alternatives to building a website? 
4. and is there any difference between domain registration and hosting?

They don't want to use the services of a web designing company, and would prefer if i do it or they themselves can do it.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 6, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> Domains costs the same for everyone there is no reselling and  retailing. when you have to buy like 10 domains a month keep your eyes  wide open for coupon codes which will get you some hefty discount like  $2-3 off or may be domains for only $1 $2 depends on the registrar  company you chose. mostly good offers you will get from godaddy  name[dot]com namecheap.
> 
> if you buy your personal ones and going  to keep it and not selling it again then don't register with go-daddy  they have tendency to hijacking good domains. hope that helps.
> 
> ...



Oh Actually my domain on namecheap was going to expire and I was unable to pay due credit card, so I transfer my domain to godaddy.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 7, 2014)

^ i find a friend with HDFC account credit card so they can create VCC for me and thats how i renew my domains and other online stuff.


----------



## aaruni (Mar 18, 2014)

Need help with my install of nginx on localhost. This be the right thread?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 26, 2014)

Currently I run my blog at bugs3.com free hosting but I would like to move on to a professional name

So what should I purchase now : hosting or domain? Or both ?
If I buy domain only will it still work with the current bugs3.com setup?

If I buy hosting + domain then do I need to restablish the whole site again? 


Suggestions required


----------



## aaruni (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't have personal experience with bugs3.com, but in most cases, just purchasing the domain should be fine. You can usually then use the new domain and the old server.

If you buy hosting and domain, then you will have to migrate the site, which can be easy, or it can be PITA.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks aaruni
One more question: What about whois data ? I dont want any of my personal info. to be available online! Which indian provider can offer that?


----------



## aaruni (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't know about indian providers, but Namecheap offers free Whois protection for the first year.


----------



## sahil1033 (Mar 28, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> What about whois data ? I dont want any of my personal info. to be available online! Which indian provider can offer that?


GoDaddy offers Whois privacy at some cost, around 400 something / year i guess


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 28, 2014)

sahil1033 said:


> GoDaddy offers Whois privacy at some cost, around 400 something / year i guess






yeah i saw that
I have already registered a domain from bigrock : www.technext.org

Free privacy protection  yeah


----------



## techlearn (Apr 9, 2014)

I need to purchase a .com domain ASAP.
godaddy is offering it at Rs.120/Yr. How is there service and should I purchase it?
or is there any other better option?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 9, 2014)

techlearn said:


> I need to purchase a .com domain ASAP.
> godaddy is offering it at Rs.120/Yr. How is there service and should I purchase it?
> or is there any other better option?



@120 rs?? Link plz.


----------



## techlearn (Apr 9, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> @120 rs?? Link plz.



I have gone through there home page. No discount coupon applied. 
btw how is their service?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 9, 2014)

techlearn said:


> I have gone through there home page. No discount coupon applied.
> btw how is their service?
> 
> View attachment 14133



What coupon you applied?

godaddy is one of the best service in India. and you are getting it cheaper. BTW, just to let you know this price is for the first year, not per year. and you need to subscribe a hosting plan as well to run your website.


----------



## techlearn (Apr 9, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> What coupon you applied?
> 
> godaddy is one of the best service in India. and you are getting it cheaper. BTW, just to let you know this price is for the first year, not per year. and you need to subscribe a hosting plan as well to run your website.



Thanks Arijit,
I have applied no coupon they are offering this for 1st year (new or transferred), and I will go for free some hosting as it is just a static website. So i don't think that would be of any problem, just few free hosting website names from this thread.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 9, 2014)

techlearn said:


> Thanks Arijit,
> I have applied no coupon they are offering this for 1st year (new or transferred), and I will go for free some hosting as it is just a static website. So i don't think that would be of any problem, just few free hosting website names from this thread.
> View attachment 14134



Thanks for sharing. 

Domain Names | Register Your Domain Name In India - GoDaddy

Anyone else intersted , use this link to actiuvate the offer.


----------



## ankush28 (Apr 9, 2014)

^Avoid GoDaddy...
Get one from bigrock.in. (search in google "99rs domain from bigrock" > Click on 'Ad')


----------



## techlearn (Apr 9, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> ^Avoid GoDaddy...
> Get one from bigrock.in. (search in google "99rs domain from bigrock" > Click on 'Ad')




Damn..!!
I just purchased it from godaddy.. :-\


----------



## sahil1033 (Apr 9, 2014)

I got a .com domain at Rs. 109 from GoDaddy and a .net domain at Rs. 49 from bigrock both for an year. Lucky me


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 23, 2014)

Domain Renewal coupon for godadday  ?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 23, 2014)

bigrock is more shady than godaddy. spend some extra bucks and get from reliable company. like namecheap .com


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 24, 2014)

Hostrivers is better than foreign companies... Really great support and unlimited too


----------



## kunalht (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey guys going to buy new & my first domain from namecheap.com for 650 rs/yr (.com) & [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] will host for me from his account.
Now the question is i know HTML/CSS & JS (basics) so how should i make that site?
Should i make it with Adobe dreamweaver ?
& need some tutorials....


----------



## DDIF (Apr 30, 2014)

[MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION], Well if you want a blog/photolog then installing wordpress is best choice. And if you want to do something else there are lots of websites who help you make your website with wysiwyg editors.


----------



## techlearn (May 1, 2014)

I recently came to know about freehostia, it provides free hosting anyone used it before?


----------



## true_lies (May 12, 2014)

Is it possible to change webhosting from one provider to another. like from 000webhost to maybe hostgator etc?


----------



## DDIF (May 12, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Is it possible to change webhosting from one provider to another. like from 000webhost to maybe hostgator etc?



Are you talking about hosting space or domain name?
Anyway, in any case it is possible. If you are talking about just hosting space then buy new account and transfer you files via FTP or RSYNC. If you are talking about domain name then initiate domain transfer, validate your ownership and it will be done in 48 hours.


----------



## ankush28 (May 27, 2014)

true_lies said:


> Is it possible to change webhosting from one provider to another. like from 000webhost to maybe hostgator etc?



Yes its possible.
But don't use 000webhost its super crap! Use ByetHost or Zymic if you want to start with free hosting. Hostgator too is jist over-popular because they pay very high to their affiliates (Upto $125 per sale!!!). Use bluehost or dreamhost.


----------



## clipping path (May 29, 2014)

I think MySQL is better. Thanks


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

clipping path said:


> I think MySQL is better. Thanks



Yeah thank you sir. -___-


----------



## techlearn (Jun 3, 2014)

I need to host a website, please suggest some decent hosting plans.
Thanks


----------



## DisappearingOak (Jun 30, 2014)

Hello. I want to start a website with a chat application and a forum. New to this. So I gather that I need webhosting that allows me to upload applications, chat application and bulletin board software. I'm guessing that I will not need to know coding in PHP (I'm only fluent in HTML and CSS) since there are readymade software available on the net, but have to know how to configure the software, which I can learn. What kind of costs am I looking at? 700 rs.. 2000 rs...per month or what? Also, do I need to get a dedicated 'server' for this or normal webhosting? Which are the cheap but good quality webhosts?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 30, 2014)

I use outpowerhosting.com. Pretty cheap hosting; haven't had any problems in last 2 years.


----------



## DisappearingOak (Jul 1, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> I use outpowerhosting.com. Pretty cheap hosting; haven't had any problems in last 2 years.



I'll look into Outpowerhosting. I want to know one thing: Does the normal shared webhosting they offer, is it allowed to upload bulletin noard applications in it or only on dedicated servers? Also, if I go for shareed webhosting, am I likely to run into any kind of trouble?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 1, 2014)

You can upload and set up any kind of web app.
You'll get in trouble only if your installed apps become too cpu or memory intensive, beyond shared hosting quota, but that is very unlikely to happen.


----------



## Anny Alison (Jul 5, 2014)

Bluehost is the best web hosting service provider. Other than that hostgator and godaddy are also the good options.


----------



## techlearn (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey, I need to purchase a hosting package around 1300-1400, from where should I purchase it.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm using openshift....and its pretty cool.

Recently I renewed the domain name on GoDaddy and they charged almost twice the cost I had bought it for....so I would suggest if you are buying a domain buy it for a longer period and not just for a year coz later the cost will increase.


----------



## techlearn (Jul 16, 2014)

I have already booked a domain at godaddy and now looking for a webhosting provider, 
got to know about outpower hosting plans are much cheaper and how is there service?


----------



## techlearn (Jul 18, 2014)

BUMP..!!

Please reply ASAP need to purchase a domain by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 18, 2014)

techlearn said:


> I have already booked a domain at godaddy and now looking for a webhosting provider,
> got to know about outpower hosting plans are much cheaper and how is there service?



I've never experienced problems with them.


----------



## techlearn (Jul 19, 2014)

thanks will be purchasing from outpower hosting.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 20, 2014)

how reliable is outpowerhosting ? uptimes? it can handle 40000-50000 pageviews p.m. ?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 24, 2014)

Warning: require_once(core/config.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home/u577062794/public_html/wp-content/plugins/wptouch/wptouch.php on line 28 Fatal error: require_once(): Failed opening required 'core/config.php' (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php') in /home/u577062794/public_html/wp-content/plugins/wptouch/wptouch.php on line 28 


What does this mean


----------



## aaruni (Oct 24, 2014)

You should ask that in a wordpress specific support site, or make a new thread. Its not related to webhosting/domain, AFAIK.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 31, 2014)

Guys need this info fast please



Is Dreamhost a good and reliable provider ? 

On shared hosting they are offering unlimited domains, space and bandwidth at $2.95/month (current offer on kotaku)

And if yes how can I do the payment ( I am noobie never did any international transaction and also don't own a CC)


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Nov 10, 2014)

I've my domain registered on net4.in, which is to expire on Nov 20.

Now I've paid for one more year on 25th Sept., but they have not yet processed my order. They are saying that they have some backend work to do and it is taking more time than expected.

While they have assured me that domain will be renewed, I'm getting a bit restless since this domain is very important for me.

What do you guys say, should I trust them or migrate to other registrar? Has anyone of you any similar problem with them?


----------



## prateek70007 (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*



TheHumanBot said:


> thanks for the replies i was also looking for one.
> is there any indian hosting provides unlimited space n cheaper like outpower.
> any accepts paypal as payment gateway.



Hosting Fever provides unlimited space and bandwidth in all their shared hosting plans. You can even take a 30 days free trial.


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 7, 2014)

How is godaddy?
I'm thinking of buying a domain.
Which is cheapest domain hosting site?

- - - Updated - - -

And for webhosting for a personal website portfolio. Wordpress.org is good?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 7, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> How is godaddy?
> I'm thinking of buying a domain.
> Which is cheapest domain hosting site?
> 
> ...



I'd recommend namecheap.com for domains

Wordpress.org will only give you wordpress(which is great to use for your personal site). Get hosting or a VPS.

You could try this: *www.hostgator.in/shared

or *www.leaseweb.com/


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 7, 2014)

[MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] So, I can make up my personal website on wordpress.org and then host to hostgator?
Or I should do something else?


----------



## prateek70007 (Dec 7, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> How is godaddy?
> I'm thinking of buying a domain.
> Which is cheapest domain hosting site?
> 
> ...


Buy cheapest domain from Net4 and u can make a free blog at wordpress. com


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 7, 2014)

prateek70007 said:


> Buy cheapest domain from Net4 and u can make a free blog at wordpress. com


Nah... wordpress.com won't give you full control. So i'll stick with wordpress.org


----------



## prateek70007 (Dec 7, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] So, I can make up my personal website on wordpress.org and then host to hostgator?
> Or I should do something else?


Make your site on local system and upload to any host. Or you can create your wordpress blog on wordpress.com and transfer to any host.
for any assistance you can message me.

- - - Updated - - -



bozx said:


> i am looking for good hosting provider for my website.
> i will be running joomla and wordpress both.
> space is not a issue even 500 MB will do better if 1 GB.
> Bandwidth i dont know any where between 4-5 GB may be....(not sure how much i will require...).
> ...



HostingFever.in offers Unlimited Space and Bandwidth at $10 per year (after 50% Off). Take 30 days free trial before buying.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 8, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> I'd recommend namecheap.com for domains
> 
> Wordpress.org will only give you wordpress(which is great to use for your personal site). Get hosting or a VPS.
> 
> ...



DO not go with leaseweb. I'm sure [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] will back me here.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 8, 2014)

Backing up: DO NOT go for Leaseweb. Too much unreliability. When downtime occurs we pray no data outage happens. Since one time it happened, we lost months of data including my website's articles. Had to restore from Google Cache.

On the bright side, now we have learnt to take regular backups.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 10, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Backing up: DO NOT go for Leaseweb. Too much unreliability. When downtime occurs we pray no data outage happens. Since one time it happened, we lost months of data including my website's articles. Had to restore from Google Cache.
> 
> On the bright side, now we have learnt to take regular backups.



you call those months of data? We lost years of data! #Logs!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 10, 2014)

How about squarebrothers.com for Java hosting?


----------



## DDIF (Dec 10, 2014)

@ALL your requirements and your comments have me confused, are you talking about a VPS or Shared Hosting?
If shared hosting then go for godaddy, they are very cheap (add coupons also) and mostly you will get a Shared server in AP reigon, so good latency and speed.
GoDaddy is also a good choice for VPS(u get 3 free IPs), but check linode.com as a cloud VPS.
*www.linode.com/pricing
*www.linode.com/linodes
They are the best, of course I speak from personal experience as I have more than four accounts out there.


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 10, 2014)

My requirements are very simple. I need to host one web-app which doesn't have huge user base(hardly 1k hits per day), so shared hosting is more than enough. Please suggest some good ones.


----------



## DDIF (Dec 10, 2014)

PM me and I will tell you the easiest way.


----------



## criztle (Dec 17, 2014)

hi guys, 
I would be glad if you could help me


There is this website suppose " xyz.com" which my friend own and my friend used the hosting on bluehost.

his bluehost hosting expired on 3rd he took a back up of the website on 2nd.

he had installed wordpress on the hosting(which expired)

Now he bought VPS hosting and domain remains same.

he installed Webmin.

we changed DNS settings

how to restore the backup of cpanel to a webmin?
can it be done?

and how to use wordpress on webmin?
Can you guys help?


----------



## prateek70007 (Jan 4, 2015)

criztle said:


> hi guys,
> I would be glad if you could help me
> 
> 
> ...



In which format is backup ? Most probably it would be in .tar.gz.zip or some thing like that. Unzip that using 7-zip or any other utility and locate your site data would be /home/username directory. Transfer the files to the Web directory of your domain. And your are done.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 10, 2015)

I just wanted to say thank you guys for all the recommendation given for outpowerhosting.com

Also, just wanted to clarify something I saw a few pages back. Our Shared plans are meant for simple/moderate use blogs/websites/forums. If you do require to run heavy scripts or application that is not generally suitable in the shared environment, please contact us separately for that. We can have you set up on an environment that is suitable for your needs and budget.

The way we keep all our customers happy is by making sure that 1 or 2 accounts don't end up using all the available resources and make everyone else unhappy with their site performance. This is why some accounts are suspended when they end up crippling other user's experience. We constantly monitor accounts and if we see any account is gradually using up more and more resources on a daily basis, then we inform them prior saying hey "we see this and this usage going on with your account, try to cut back on somethings etc.. etc". I am pretty sure some users here can vouch for that sort of communication they have received in advance. However, in rare cases we have had accounts which out of the blue because of something they are running on the account basically jams up all the resources on the server and everyone else has a frown on their face. It is only in this case that a suspension is done without notice because I think we can agree that it is only common sense to do so to prevent your server from crashing because the account using up the resources have no control over their usage creating a problem for everyone else. We hate it when we have to do these no notice suspensions because it becomes a sour point for the user being suspended but then we expect all users to have their accounts behave responsibly on a shared server. Think of it like one person trying to occupy all seats on a shared public bus by putting some item of theirs on all the seats and not letting anyone sit. I don't think I need to tell you how that is going to end 

Having said all of the above, we are here to help. If you have any concerns, talk to us. We are listening. One main reason outpowerhosting is surviving in the face of multi-million dollar companies all these years is because of our customer support. So, the least we could ask of you is to tell us what is troubling you. We'll do our best to see you turnaround with a smile.


----------



## prateek70007 (Jan 14, 2015)

Read these about Hosting and Types of Hosting

Nothing found for Blogs Rol Sting Website
Nothing found for Blogs Wha Cated Hosting


----------



## aaruni (Jan 14, 2015)

prateek70007 said:


> Read these about Hosting and Types of Hosting
> 
> Nothing found for Blogs Rol Sting Website
> Nothing found for Blogs Wha Cated Hosting



couple of 404 links ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 15, 2015)

aaruni said:


> couple of 404 links ?



He posted incomplete URLs. A bit of googling led me to these 2 articles:

Role of Web Hosting to your Website | Hosting Fever

What is Web Hosting || All about Hosting - Hosting Fever ( nothing here)


----------



## prateek70007 (Jan 15, 2015)

Here are the full links:

Role of Web Hosting to your Website | Hosting Fever

What is the difference between Shared, VPS and Dedicated Hosting? | Hosting Fever


----------



## braindead (Apr 13, 2015)

Which site  do you guys recommend for buying a domain name?
also a good web hosting.

mine is a simple site with around 100 visitors per day.


----------



## Shah (Apr 13, 2015)

braindead said:


> Which site  do you guys recommend for buying a domain name?
> also a good web hosting.
> 
> mine is a simple site with around 100 visitors per day.



I personally prefer BigRock and GoDaddy. Both, have pretty good customer support.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 14, 2015)

Shah said:


> I personally prefer BigRock and GoDaddy. Both, have pretty good customer support.



how good is hostgator compare to which you mention


----------



## Shah (Apr 14, 2015)

NIGHTMARE said:


> how good is hostgator compare to which you mention



I haven't used hostagator. So can't comment on their service. But, the prices seem to be the more or less same on all 3.
Other than BigRock and GoDaddy, I have used a few Indian based hosting like eWebGuru but their uptime and support was too poor.

- - - Updated - - -

Not sure If I am allowed to post it here. Anyway, If anyone wants to buy a domain/hosting from BigRock, Let me know. I have coupon codes which will give you 20% discount on hosting and 10% discount on domains.


----------



## braindead (Apr 14, 2015)

Which hosting plan would you recommend for me?


----------



## Shah (Apr 14, 2015)

braindead said:


> Which hosting plan would you recommend for me?



If your space requirement is low too, then any starter hosting plan would do for you.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 24, 2015)

ax3 said:


> am new to this ... wanna make a website ... confused abt reading all post here ... cant 1 company sell domain & host it to, y so diff ???



One company do sell domain as well as hosting, and usually those have great deals. But as a user it's us who wants great deal in pricing, features and flexibility.

You may want to buy a domain from somewhere who provides you best price for it, and you may want to buy a hosting from somewhere that suits your requirements. For eg, if you only want one domain to be hosted and nothing else, then usually its best to buy the package deal (domain + host) from a single entity, while if you want a good VPS (which can host multiple domains) you may want to buy the host from somewhere which provides you best deal and features.

Also, the speed by which your site opens is directly dependent on where your website is host (your website files are located), so suppose if I host my site on a server in US, the ping rates would be damn high, since US would be very far from us. So I would of course want to choose a host which provides me best pings.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 25, 2015)

Does ant one use .tk and hourB hosting?


----------



## Shah (May 25, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Does ant one use .tk and hourB hosting?




AFAIK, .tk domain is free for the first year only. After that you are going to pay for it. So, better get yourself a paid TLD domain. At least, it will look professional.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 26, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Does ant one use .tk and hourB hosting?


. Tk ones are fine for usual home user or normal stuff. Sadly they are blocked by Facebook because of abuse and spam coming from these domains. Get a paid domain and hosting and you are good to go


----------



## NileshMore27 (Jul 3, 2015)

*Re: Which one is a better host ?*

Hi you can incredihost.in .they provide very cheap and reliable hosting services.


----------



## ddessai101 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi,
Myself and 2 of my friends are in a process of starting a small E-commerce website with payment gateway just like flipkart or snapdeal. Where customers add the items to cart and pay via Debit/Credit card or netbanking and we ship it after receiving payment, our customer base is focused on one State and currently not focused on nation wide coverage (don't want to reveal my plan as it is market research phase ). Don't want Cash on Delivery and Paypal option.

My question is, which service providers have a payment gateway and DIY website builder as we are not familiar with programming or website desining. This is our first time. We want something like wordpress.com where there is templates which are easy to use. As among 3 of us, one will be in-charge of customer support, other order processing and me adding products and administrator of site.

My research on web shows CCavenue as common payment gateway which has 3% + Rs. 3 per transaction fees (differs for different cards) and Rs. 1200/- as setup fees for the website and it is tie-up with godaddy.in for domain name hosting and registration. 

If there are any other webhosting with payment gateway please let me know.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi,

I purchased a domain name and a basic hosting package from bigrock.in last week.
I need BigRock users' advice on what should I do next (update dns namespace?) and how to relate my domain name and my hosting plan.


----------



## Shah (Aug 19, 2015)

lywyre said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased a domain name and a basic hosting package from bigrock.in last week.
> I need BigRock users' advice on what should I do next (update dns namespace?) and how to relate my domain name and my hosting plan.



Domains purchased on BigRock by default point to BigRock name servers. So, you don't need to change them as your hosting provider is also BigRock. Just add the domain from your hosting control panel. As simple as that.


----------



## IH-Jake (Aug 28, 2015)

lywyre said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased a domain name and a basic hosting package from bigrock.in last week.
> I need BigRock users' advice on what should I do next (update dns namespace?) and how to relate my domain name and my hosting plan.



As an addition to what shah said here, you always have the option to contact your hosting provider for help as they are responsible for assisting you to move on. If your website is ready you can upload it to your hosting space using the file manager or any third party software like filezilla.


----------



## lywyre (Sep 2, 2015)

Shah said:


> Domains purchased on BigRock by default point to BigRock name servers. So, you don't need to change them as your hosting provider is also BigRock. Just add the domain from your hosting control panel. As simple as that.



Thank you. Thus is going to stay idlefor a week or so more. Can find someone after that only.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 2, 2015)

Looking for a *reliable* hosting service plan with lots of addon domains, DBs, plenty space and bandwidth, and decent pricing. Any suggestions?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 2, 2015)

Chetan1991 said:


> Looking for a *reliable* hosting service plan with lots of addon domains, DBs, plenty space and bandwidth, and decent pricing. Any suggestions?



Going for a VPS or just shared hosting itself ? Budget?


----------



## braindead (Sep 5, 2015)

recommended hosting anyone?
Low on budget so preferably shared.


----------



## Shah (Sep 6, 2015)

braindead said:


> recommended hosting anyone?
> Low on budget so preferably shared.



OutpowerHosting, Recently got an hosting package from them and I can vouch for them.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 6, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Going for a VPS or just shared hosting itself ? Budget?


Never used VPS before. Want 10 or more addon domains and dbs. Budget is 3k per year at most.


----------



## braindead (Sep 17, 2015)

Shah said:


> OutpowerHosting, Recently got an hosting package from them and I can vouch for them.



After I paid for the hosting,  now they want my government issued id.  WTF?  Is this normal?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 17, 2015)

braindead said:


> After I paid for the hosting,  now they want my government issued id.  WTF?  Is this normal?



Yes, it is normal for any good hosting company as they want to make sure their network is clean with legit customers.


----------



## Shah (Sep 17, 2015)

braindead said:


> After I paid for the hosting,  now they want my government issued id.  WTF?  Is this normal?



I don't remember anything about such Govt. issued id. I was not asked to submit such things though.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 17, 2015)

I too was asked for a copy of such ID for my new connection of Pacenet/Ani or Excitel. Each time. I usually give a copy of Voter ICard with "Only for purpose of verification for <ISPName>" written over it.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 17, 2015)

Shah said:


> I don't remember anything about such Govt. issued id. I was not asked to submit such things though.



Well, if you are not going to use it for any unfair purpose then why so hesitant about sending ID, futher do as [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] said which makes very much sense.


----------



## Shah (Sep 17, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Well, if you are not going to use it for any unfair purpose then why so hesitant about sending ID, futher do as [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] said which makes very much sense.




I would have submitted if they had asked me to do so. But, As I said, they didn't ask me any such documents. I wonder if that's some new policy with hosting providers.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Sep 17, 2015)

braindead said:


> After I paid for the hosting,  now they want my government issued id.  WTF?  Is this normal?



Since you have bought this point up here. Let me clarify like we did in the email. Exactly like  @Ricky  said and as stated in our email, it is for keeping our network clean and legit. In your specific case, you signed up with a Pseudo name and despite asking for your real name a second time, you chose to still give us your Pseduo made up name. This made it necessary for your identity to be established. We deal with real people as we are not a social network, and anonymity does not work when you choose to put content on our servers which could impact our other users and for which we can be held responsible under Indian laws.

We can understand why you are concerned about personal information but all our customer information remains confidential and secure and we are probably one of the very few Indian hosts who have HTTPS encryption throughout our site and customer portals. A first step in protecting your information which almost all other India based hosts fails to do.

Each and every one of our customers go through a simple line of verification to ensure that our network and other customers are not impacted. Most of them provide enough verifiable information at the time of signup that no further documentation is required but in certain cases like yours where it was a deliberate misrepresentation that further processing was warranted. Anyhow, your documentation has been received and your account activated about an hour ago. Hope this clears the air.

PS: Every real business requires you to sign up as a real person. So, establishing your identity should not come as a surprise.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 17, 2015)

Wait a second, was the ID demanded for hosting? I didn't give any ID to DigitalOcean, where I use VPS to host my content. 
Anyway, with above post I think its ok now.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 25, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Wait a second, was the ID demanded for hosting? I didn't give any ID to DigitalOcean, where I use VPS to host my content.
> Anyway, with above post I think its ok now.



Well, sometimes if you pay from CC which triggers no fraud alert, companies ask no details. Similarly if you are paying from verified paypal account which matches your location other data , there is no problem. There is whole lot of internal rules for hosting business, generally they avoid scaring away customer with ID requirement but sometimes its must for their own good.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 18, 2015)

Which domain-provider and hosting would be the best for a small business?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 26, 2015)

Nipun said:


> Which domain-provider and hosting would be the best for a small business?



Would suggest Namecheap for domains but for hosting how much expected traffic we talking about(and budget?)


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi folks,

I have  queries -
1.Personal portfolio website -
 Suggest a good TLD for hosting my architectural+civil portfolio.
 kunalgujarathi.com or kunalgujarathi.info or kunalgujarathi.me or kgportfol.io
Please help me to choose.

2.Service -Namecheap or Godaddy?

3.Hosting - Don't know
Storage - 2 GB
Cpanel with wordpress functionality
Budget - 200 rs./month

Regards,
Kunal


----------



## Vyom (Aug 1, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have  queries -
> 1.Personal portfolio website -
> ...



Since kunalgujarathi.com is available, I suggest getting .com domain only. Other TLD while looking good, don't tend to reap the benefits of easy mass adoption and SEO.

I have been using a combination of namecheap (for domain) and Digital Ocean (DO) for hosting. (DO provides SSD hosting and have recently opened a server in Bangalore. They charge as low as $5 monthly for VPS where you can host your Wordpress site (or many wordpress sites). Although if you only want one wordpress installation (and that too with cpanel) you can get other cheaper option. I leave suggestion for that to other members here.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 2, 2016)

+1 to Vyom for Namecheap + DO Suggestion.

I have many sites (of clients) at DO and Vultr. 

But if you are just looking for Wordpress Hosting with cPanel, then you might look at Hostgator. They are one of the best shared hosting provide.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 2, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Since kunalgujarathi.com is available, I suggest getting .com domain only. Other TLD while looking good, don't tend to reap the benefits of easy mass adoption and SEO.
> 
> I have been using a combination of namecheap (for domain) and Digital Ocean (DO) for hosting. (DO provides SSD hosting and have recently opened a server in Bangalore. They charge as low as $5 monthly for VPS where you can host your Wordpress site (or many wordpress sites). Although if you only want one wordpress installation (and that too with cpanel) you can get other cheaper option. I leave suggestion for that to other members here.





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> +1 to Vyom for Namecheap + DO Suggestion.
> 
> I have many sites (of clients) at DO and Vultr.
> 
> But if you are just looking for Wordpress Hosting with cPanel, then you might look at Hostgator. They are one of the best shared hosting provide.



Thanks a lot [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION]

Domain - kunalgujarathi.com 

About hosting - this only for basic portfolio and I want it to be as cheap as possible.
Hostgator starts at ₹350/month 

About VPS - I will do start my blog further down the road but now currently if I have to choose between VPS and Shared Hosting
DO vs Outpowerhosting
$5/month vs 1199/year
I am confused.
Ok so I guess 1 to 5GB diskspace is enough.
Bandwidth - 1TB I guess is more than enough; unlimited is a good bonus.
Domain - can host multiple domains is a good plus.

Please help me through this one.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 2, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Thanks a lot [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION]
> 
> Domain - kunalgujarathi.com
> 
> ...



Well, to be specific, DO is kind if unmanaged servers, so if something goes wrong you have to do all the dirty hardwork. Even if you just spin up a Wordpress Server it's not enough. You need to take measures to secure the same. So if you are not experienced in Server Management and all and not interested in maintaining those yourself, you can go for shared hosting.

On the other hand, DO provides you with SSD, so that's a bonus, your SEO will see a bump due to high page speeds.

So you have to do the choice yourself.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 2, 2016)

So which site is reliable for shared hosting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 2, 2016)

If you are using DigitalOcean, use coupon code "DROPLET" for free $10 credit, you can get 2 months VPS Hosting. 

Otherwise if you have knowledge on Linux and basic DB fundamentals, try Amazon Web Hosting. They have 1 year free plan. This will be the most secure and customizable. Also AWS have step by step tutorial as well.

Free Cloud Services – AWS Free Tie

But be careful while using AWS, you might be charged automatically if you exceeds the usage limit.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 2, 2016)

How is siteground for Shared Hosting??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 2, 2016)

[MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION]

Buddy, I won't recommend a VPS at all for starters or first timers. Reasons being it will be quite technical for you (You are just starting, that too a wordpress, so no way), second, it is costly over shared hosting which is against your requirement. 
My personal recommendation for you will be hostinger.in. It provides absolutely free hosting for a single domain which will suffice your need. It is quite famous.



ariftwister said:


> How is siteground for Shared Hosting??



Never heard of it. Try hostinger, free of cost, forever.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 2, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION]
> 
> Buddy, I won't recommend a VPS at all for starters or first timers. Reasons being it will be quite technical for you (You are just starting, that too a wordpress, so no way), second, it is costly over shared hosting which is against your requirement.
> My personal recommendation for you will be hostinger.in. It provides absolutely free hosting for a single domain which will suffice your need. It is quite famous.
> ...



Its says Free hosting and No ADS!?? Then whats the catch??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 2, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Its says Free hosting and No ADS!?? Then whats the catch??



I haven't used it extensively. But hostel a couple of sites for friends. It's quite good.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 3, 2016)

I think what [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] is suggesting, it good if you are expecting no or less traffic on startup. But once you start getting traffic, free things doesn't works. As I have said previously, better go for Hostgator, one of the best and trusted hosting provider.

And yes, I agree with [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION], DO / Vultr or any other VPS can be overkill for your need.

And if you want mixture of all i.e. DO / Vultr like VPS, Service and Quality like Rackspace and Hostgator and Price like Hostdime / Hostso, then go for Azure / Amazon AWS. It'll be free for 1 year anyways, then charges are minimal.

BTW, I also use Hostdime (Rs. 50/- per month) and Hostso (Rs. 30/- per month) for hosting some sites of my clients, but they all have low traffic, so I don't know how they will behave if they start receiving high traffic.

From my standpoint of view, I'd say decide wisely, as once you start getting high traffic and you have already few posts with various images and all and SEO done right, it's a daunting task moving a WP site to another host.


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 3, 2016)

I use Dreamhost and a loacal cheap host called outpowerhosting. never had any issues.  both are shared hosting.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 3, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I think what [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] is suggesting, it good if you are expecting no or less traffic on startup. But once you start getting traffic, free things doesn't works. As I have said previously, better go for Hostgator, one of the best and trusted hosting provider.
> 
> And yes, I agree with [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION], DO / Vultr or any other VPS can be overkill for your need.
> 
> ...



Your said prices do not match with what they have on website. Did you use any coupon ?



> From my standpoint of view, I'd say decide wisely, as once you start getting high traffic and you have already few posts with various images and all and SEO done right, it's a daunting task moving a WP site to another host.



Very true and I'm going to face it this month as my GoDaddy is expiring and I'm going to switch.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 4, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Your said prices do not match with what they have on website. Did you use any coupon ?
> 
> 
> 
> Very true and I'm going to face it this month as my GoDaddy is expiring and I'm going to switch.



No. I'm sorry those are very old sites, they have increased the price now.

Hostso and Hostdime works out good for you as long as you are not expecting much in return. Service is not that bad, but if yours is kind of like quality content and you are expecting high traffic then Hostso / Hostdime is not the one you are looking for.

BTW, it seems that Hostdime has stopped taking new registrations on shared hosting, but old ones can continue @ Rs. 50/- only. And previously Hostso was Rs. 29/- per month, but now they have increased.

Anyway, let me know what steps you are taking to move your WP Blog.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 4, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Anyway, let me know what steps you are taking to move your WP Blog.



I'll surely let you know when do it in upcoming days.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 4, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> I'll surely let you know when do it in upcoming days.



I'm also thinking of moving my blog to Hostgator, as my current host is unable to keep up with the current traffic. Though I have moved the images to CDN, but still sometime it faces downtime, which is what I don't want.

But again, I'm thinking, I have no plans of monetizing my blog at least in near future, so whether should I invest that much for non-profit part-time hobby of mine.

What do you think?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 4, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'm also thinking of moving my blog to Hostgator, as my current host is unable to keep up with the current traffic. Though I have moved the images to CDN, but still sometime it faces downtime, which is what I don't want.
> 
> But again, I'm thinking, I have no plans of monetizing my blog at least in near future, so whether should I invest that much for non-profit part-time hobby of mine.
> 
> What do you think?



Which host do you use currently ? And which CDN ? 

I don't think it'll cost much for a server for daily traffic of 100-200 visitors, given it's the only site with such traffic on that server.

I just had a look on your website. Initially, it felt quite slow. I had to refresh 3 times to load all the images. After that it was fine though.

See this:

*i.imgur.com/3owIhks.png


Lots of 502, that means indeed your server is giving you problems which is further increasing the loading time.

Also, there a lot of things which you can do to speed up your current scenario.

> Your http requests can be highly reduced. 100 is quite on the higher side.

> Since your home page consists of largely images, compress them to the max. Home page size of 2.42 mb in Indian net scenario can push the loading quite slow.

Also, a design suggestion, all the thumbnails under your latest posts, why not give them a title overlay preferably in the lower area of every image ? It will be immensely useful. All these images are pointing to different locations, and currently I have to hover each image to just know which place they are pointing to. I hope I'm able to explain myself.

One more issue:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/IMpHDIO.jpg



See the share bar on the left side.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 4, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Which host do you use currently ? And which CDN ?
> 
> I don't think it'll cost much for a server for daily traffic of 100-200 visitors, given it's the only site with such traffic on that server.
> 
> ...



Haha!! You nailed it..!! Infact the surprising thing is, I'm aware of these things as I use those tools regularly to check the performance... But...

1. The main thing is I'm not finding spare time to fix that sidebar plugin. It was working fine, but suddenly it broke, I don't know why.
2. I don't know why those images throws 502 from CDN, as other images loads fine from CDN, only those images are not working. And I don't even know what's not actually working. As from front end things looks fine. Again I don't have time right now to check those images one by one.
3. Yes, even I'm thinking of getting a good theme, as no one would hover over the images and see which destination it's about.
4. Regarding the image size, the issue is, I need some spare time (a lot) to download those images from my server one by one and compress them. Because whatever I upload nowadays is not over few KB's but when I actually started it I uploaded the images directly from my Camera / DSLR which is around 5-10MB each. So for the time being I have the load time under control with the workaround by using WP-Smush! plugin. But this workaround cannot be there for too long. Again I need time to download them one by one and compress it in Irfanview or something,

Any tips (including and excluding the above point) would be really helpful. Currently I'm also facing huge issues because previously I installed a theme with some default posts and images and all. Now that I decided to make it a travelogue first of all the domain name is not going with the current genre of my blog but most importantly, I get lots of 404's in Google Webmaster because those posts are still there in DB even though I have deleted from WP.

So they don't shows up there in WP, but upon logging in to phpMyAdmin and querying the tables I see those categories and posts there. Now on GWT, I get 404 on those categories as they don't exist.

I don't know what should I do. Only way that comes to my mind is, get a hosting in Hostgator (As my current host Hostdime stopped selling Shared Server, but old customers are not hampered in any way) and setup a wordpress over there with a new theme and move the posts and contents one by one and then move the domain name once it's ready.

As otherwise my SEO would be hampered. THough it's not huge, but I do get around 200 visitors daily and for a nothing expecting person like me, it's huge for me. THough I do not have any income from this (neither do I plan to have), I'm happy that people are reading my posts and asking for suggestions on their travel related queries.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 4, 2016)

[MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION]

You're way more experienced developer than me. In fact I don't even qualify now to be called as a dev.   I should be asking some tips from you 

But I can understand the issue of time scarcity and lack of attention causing these issues to your own website when you're busy solving same issues for others; irony !

I'll say, whatever you do, keep your server intact but don't compromise with the SEO. These days, slow response times hurt SEO badly.

Even my website loading time has gone down the drain, thanks to GoDaddy. I'm thinking to try Web Hosting | Shared Hosting | Website Hosting by Arvix . Heard good things about them plus I want to keep the cost as low as I can.

I also use WP-Smush but nothing can beat manual compression. Anyway, I've also been lately too busy even to post some content due to personal commitments. But after 7th, I'm going to do all of it after I shift my server.

PS: Since your blog is getting good hit, why not get SSL as Google gives some extra marks for sites having it, plus the added security. I too have got one (free) once I saw that some Russian IP tried to brute force me and I was bombarded 1700 hits


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 4, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> 4. Regarding the image size, the issue is, I need some spare time (a lot) to download those images from my server one by one and compress them. Because whatever I upload nowadays is not over few KB's but when I actually started it I uploaded the images directly from my Camera / DSLR which is around 5-10MB each. So for the time being I have the load time under control with the workaround by using WP-Smush! plugin. But this workaround cannot be there for too long. Again I need time to download them one by one and compress it in Irfanview or something,



WP smush plugin can help compress images without loosing much clarity.  I use it.. I dont know how to check if that really helped though 

Somebody with more expertise around this can shed some light!



> So they don't shows up there in WP, but upon logging in to phpMyAdmin and querying the tables I see those categories and posts there. Now on GWT, I get 404 on those categories as they don't exist.



You get WP plugins to clean database with stale unsued tables.  May be try those before moving to a new hosting or manually moving posts.

- - - Updated - - -



dashing.sujay said:


> PS: Since your blog is getting good hit, why not get SSL as Google gives some extra marks for sites having it, plus the added security. I too have got one (free) once I saw that some Russian IP tried to brute force me and I was bombarded 1700 hits



How do you get it free??  (btw I got WP, so may be you can also advise/point to, how to get ssl free and how to set it up)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 4, 2016)

desai_amogh said:


> How do you get it free??  (btw I got WP, so may be you can also advise/point to, how to get ssl free and how to set it up)



I got it from cloudfare. I'll also write up an article with steps on my website in a week for it.


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 4, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> I got it from cloudfare. I'll also write up an article with steps on my website in a week for it.



When exactly you decide you need a CDN?? my blog is small, i post rarely.. its a hobby thing. not a lot of posts.  I do get about 150 or more daily traffic.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 4, 2016)

desai_amogh said:


> When exactly you decide you need a CDN?? my blog is small, i post rarely.. its a hobby thing. not a lot of posts.  I do get about 150 or more daily traffic.



It's not about "when" you need. A CDN should always be preferred because it reduces load on your server and it speeds up load time, thereby also helping in SEO.

Waiting for the time when your server starts giving you downtime and then you start taking steps is not at all good sign of a site admin.

PS: My blog gets less than 10 visits but I've just started it and just have a couple of posts but I don't want to compromise anything. It's an one-time effort anyway.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 4, 2016)

[MENTION=24845]desai_amogh[/MENTION] Yes I have tried those, but those didn't worked. I know SQL, but as I'm not accustommed with the DB design for WP, I'm afraid to try out queries 

So moving posts manually is only option for me. But as  [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] said, keeping the cost minimum is also my requirement, as I do not have any profit from this blog.

And yes, with CloudFare, you get a free shared SSL. I have tried with CloudFare once, but I don't know my site went very slow with them. So I removed it from cloudfare and bought MaxCDN myself to handle the images.

- - - Updated - - -



dashing.sujay said:


> [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION]
> 
> You're way more experienced developer than me. In fact I don't even qualify now to be called as a dev.   I should be asking some tips from you
> 
> ...



Haha!! You are just exaggerating things 

But yes, after office, currently, I'm busy with a startup idea and some other freelancing projects that I got involved myself into to save money for travelling (one of my best hobby). But now I'm not finding time to work on my blog.

And what is more frustating for me is, 404 error on category and tags URL's on GWT. I don't even have those categories and tags in WP, I don't even know how GWT got those URL's and throwing 404.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 4, 2016)

[MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION] Did you rebuild the sitemap ? I'm guessing it could solve the problem.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 5, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION] Did you rebuild the sitemap ? I'm guessing it could solve the problem.



Yes I did those things already many times. I think I need to start fresh, but that's also daunting task. I have to down the website for further comments and then import, Posts, Categories, Tags, Comments and the wp-content over and again.

I cannot do full backup. I have to do selective backup.


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 5, 2016)

Does raising my score to green on Google Pagespeed means I'm good on performance ??  Do I need to worry about anything else??

Im green on desktop side and almost green on mobile side on Google Pagespeed.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 5, 2016)

desai_amogh said:


> Does raising my score to green on Google Pagespeed means I'm good on performance ??  Do I need to worry about anything else??
> 
> Im green on desktop side and almost green on mobile side on Google Pagespeed.



Check on gtmetrix. Their waterfall shows which component is making your website slow.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello guys.
 As I was about to purchase the domain name kunalgujarathi.com
I coincidently came across some Sanskrit literature of my li'l sis.
I am fascinated by Sanskrit 
And after researching through Sanskrit literature I found a pretty good word-
abhivyaktam - manifestly - evident,clear,plain presentation.

What do you think of abhivyaktam.com?

Instead of using my name as domain abhivyaktam.com seems to be a bit touched to earth + beautiful meaning + sanskrit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 5, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Hello guys.
> As I was about to purchase the domain name kunalgujarathi.com
> I coincidently came across some Sanskrit literature of my li'l sis.
> I am fascinated by Sanskrit
> ...



depends on what you plan to do with the site.  Imagine you providing some services through the site and the need to share the domain name many times.  such a complex domain name will be difficult to spell and share.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 5, 2016)

desai_amogh said:


> depends on what you plan to do with the site.  Imagine you providing some services through the site and the need to share the domain name many times.  such a complex domain name will be difficult to spell and share.



It's my personal portfolio for civil/architectural design.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 6, 2016)

I'll always suggest going for a easy to spell domain name which you don't need to spell out to world out there. If it's something about your hobby then it's fine, else if you really want hits, then, keyword in the domain name and the related content that you'll share matters.

So sometimes cool looking domain name creates concerns like say need4speed.com, for this you have to spell out to users like "it's need4speed.com, for as in four, not the word f-o-u-r but the number 4, as in 4-5-6".


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 12, 2016)

[MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION] - Do you know of a host who provides SSD based hosting under $4 with cPanel ? I searched a lot yesterday about different hosts yesterday and taking cost & feedback into account, I zeroed into SSD Hosting from AdroitSSD | $1.99 Cloud cPanel Hostin . They're giving a promo offer of $1.99/mo offer (annual billing, comes to ~1592 INR) - 25GB SSD + 512MB RAM + half core CPU + 5 domains + 10 sub domains + 10 MySQL DBs. Everywhere else I looked for good plan are asking to commit for 36 months.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 12, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION] - Do you know of a host who provides SSD based hosting under $4 with cPanel ? I searched a lot yesterday about different hosts yesterday and taking cost & feedback into account, I zeroed into SSD Hosting from AdroitSSD | $1.99 Cloud cPanel Hostin . They're giving a promo offer of $1.99/mo offer (annual billing, comes to ~1592 INR) - 25GB SSD + 512MB RAM + half core CPU + 5 domains + 10 sub domains + 10 MySQL DBs. Everywhere else I looked for good plan are asking to commit for 36 months.



No, I'm not aware of that. I'm only aware of DO and Vultr for SSD Hosting and that's $5 minimum per month. But I'm not sure whether moving my blog to that SSD Hosting would be good or not, as those are not managed hosting, I have to maintain everything from security to configurations myself. Though I do not fear doing that, as I'm knowledgeable enough to do that or can google it out, but I'm not knowledgeable / confident enough to do that in a live public facing server.

What do you think?

BTW adroitssd looks good for the offer!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 12, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> No, I'm not aware of that. I'm only aware of DO and Vultr for SSD Hosting and that's $5 minimum per month. But I'm not sure whether moving my blog to that SSD Hosting would be good or not, as those are not managed hosting, I have to maintain everything from security to configurations myself. Though I do not fear doing that, as I'm knowledgeable enough to do that or can google it out, but I'm not knowledgeable / confident enough to do that in a live public facing server.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> BTW adroitssd looks good for the offer!!



I also won't suggest going a VPS route. It's just a hassle. Until your blog reaches to that stage where VPS is necessary, avoid it.

I googled extensively, then found adroitssd site. A couple of hosting review sites had positive feedback about it. The only comparable offer was from GoDaddy but that's just for 1 wordpress site. As a web dev, I would always require a server for my freelancing development so multiple hosting was necessary for me.

I think I'll go with this offer. Let me have a final look. They also have a 30 days no question asked money back guarantee.

Update: I purchased it. Will update as I experience it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 12, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> I also won't suggest going a VPS route. It's just a hassle. Until your blog reaches to that stage where VPS is necessary, avoid it.
> 
> I googled extensively, then found adroitssd this site. A couple of hosting review sites had positive feedback about it. The only comparable offer was from GoDaddy but that's just for 1 wordpress site. As a web dev, I would always require a server for my freelancing development so multiple hosting was necessary for me.
> 
> ...



Sure. I'd love to hear your experience.

Is this one managed server?

Multiple hosting is not much necessary for me, I have number of servers from Rackspace, DO, Vultr, Azure for my clients.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 12, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Sure. I'd love to hear your experience.
> 
> Is this one managed server?
> 
> Multiple hosting is not much necessary for me, I have number of servers from Rackspace, DO, Vultr, Azure for my clients.



I suppose all shared hosting are managed or am I missing something ?

btw while searching I found that DO has been getting quite negative feedback for performance while Linode and Vultr the opposite.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 12, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> I suppose all shared hosting are managed or am I missing something ?
> 
> btw while searching I found that DO has been getting quite negative feedback for performance while Linode and Vultr the opposite.



Yes all shared hosting are managed hosting. But isn't adroitssd a SSD Cloud Hosting? I believe cloud hosting are not managed like DO and Vultr. Because in case of these Cloud hosting you create a VM and install everything from LAMP stack to configuring firewall on your own.

Rackspace do provide managed Cloud SSD Hosting, but that's expensive.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 12, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes all shared hosting are managed hosting. But isn't adroitssd a SSD Cloud Hosting? I believe cloud hosting are not managed like DO and Vultr. Because in case of these Cloud hosting you create a VM and install everything from LAMP stack to configuring firewall on your own.
> 
> Rackspace do provide managed Cloud SSD Hosting, but that's expensive.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.



Yep, you're right. And yes, adroitssd is indeed a SSD cloud hosting provider but fully managed as you get it in other managed hosting. You have everything you can find in managed hosting, cPanel, one click scripts/apps/CMS, etc.

Currently in the process of transferring site.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 12, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yep, you're right. And yes, adroitssd is indeed a SSD cloud hosting provider but fully managed as you get it in other managed hosting. You have everything you can find in managed hosting, cPanel, one click scripts/apps/CMS, etc.
> 
> Currently in the process of transferring site.



Great!! In that case adroitssd looks good. And if it can keep up without the latency and downtime, then it'd be great. But I really doubt of 25GB space, as mine being a travel blogging site, there are lots of images.

I'll try to make a shift then. BTW any tips on moving my word-press site? What all needs to be moved and all? Yes I'm following the resources available in internet.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 12, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Great!! In that case adroitssd looks good. And if it can keep up without the latency and downtime, then it'd be great. But I really doubt of 25GB space, as mine being a travel blogging site, there are lots of images.
> 
> I'll try to make a shift then. BTW any tips on moving my word-press site? What all needs to be moved and all? Yes I'm following the resources available in internet.



Even if you have 5000 images, that'd be still sufficient. Unlike VPS, the 25GB is completely available to us _sans_ OS.

I just followed basic procedure in moving the site- exporting DB, importing DB in new server, uploading site files, changing wp-config info, updating DNS, that's it. Nothing more is required. But in my case, it seems I have messed up with .htaccess which I'm trying to figure out what went wrong.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 12, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION] - Do you know of a host who provides SSD based hosting under $4 with cPanel ? I searched a lot yesterday about different hosts yesterday and taking cost & feedback into account, I zeroed into SSD Hosting from AdroitSSD | $1.99 Cloud cPanel Hostin . They're giving a promo offer of $1.99/mo offer (annual billing, comes to ~1592 INR) - 25GB SSD + 512MB RAM + half core CPU + 5 domains + 10 sub domains + 10 MySQL DBs. Everywhere else I looked for good plan are asking to commit for 36 months.



I got name cheap hosting for 550/- for a year
20 GB ssd
Unlimited bandwidth 
3 domain



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 12, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> I got name cheap hosting for 550/- for a year
> 20 GB ssd
> Unlimited bandwidth
> 3 domain
> ...



That's the price for only first year, the renewal price is 5x if you're unaware.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 12, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Even if you have 5000 images, that'd be still sufficient. Unlike VPS, the 25GB is completely available to us _sans_ OS.
> 
> I just followed basic procedure in moving the site- exporting DB, importing DB in new server, uploading site files, changing wp-config info, updating DNS, that's it. Nothing more is required. But in my case, it seems I have messed up with .htaccess which I'm trying to figure out what went wrong.



Okay!! I'll do it after you provide some pingdom and latency test results!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 12, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Okay!! I'll do it after you provide some pingdom and latency test results!!



Sure. I was not able to resolve the error, whatever was causing it. Maybe I messed up with .htaccess (most probably). Have submitted a ticket. Even though they do provide a free WP migration but I thought I won't need it.

- - - Updated - - -

Ping is quite high as compared to GoDaddy. When I ping my server IP, ping is ranging around ~280-90 ms but with GoDaddy, it was ~90ms. Maybe the GoDaddy server was near (location don't know).

But let's see once the final site goes live. I just want the site to be responsive enough. Fingers crossed.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 12, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Sure. I was not able to resolve the error, whatever was causing it. Maybe I messed up with .htaccess (most probably). Have submitted a ticket. Even though they do provide a free WP migration but I thought I won't need it.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Okay!! Ping depends on region of the server. In my case most of the visitors would be from India. So lower ping time from India would be of great help.

Yeah once you go live you'd know the other things like latency and all.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey Guys,

Dont use *BIGROCK* as webhosting/domain buying solution. They are just pathetic, and your information will be sold to several third parties. As soon as I registered there, I started getting spam messages from random web developers, web hosting providers etc.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 13, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Okay!! Ping depends on region of the server. In my case most of the visitors would be from India. So lower ping time from India would be of great help.
> 
> Yeah once you go live you'd know the other things like latency and all.



So here's my small feedback after testing the website after it went live:

> The loading time in the browser seems to be well. But PageSpeed insight is always saying that the server response time is slow, typically >1 sec. Even though GTmetrix is saying everything is ok but it also doesn't explicitly says about server response time.

> I also tested after deactivating all plugins and with 2 essentials plugins. It did improve a lot but still not satisfactory.

Normal testing:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/ssTHAyx.png?1





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/OyPhEhj.png



No plugins testing reduced loading time by 1 sec in all the benchmarks.

I did reduce HTTP requests ffrom 63 to 30 still server response time is hardly reduced.

I can't understand that a WP site which I have hosted on my old GoDaddy server, which is 2x the size of my blog, is loading 3.5x faster (as per GTmetrix).  Even though, in browser, they appear to load almost in same time.

Support as of now has been good. I raised a ticket under WP Migration (predefined section) regarding 500 error which I was getting. The guy first asked my old cPanel details, then after sometime, automatically replied that he had found the error to be in my WP-config.php which he corrected. However, internal pages were rendering 404 for which he suggested a solution, which when I tried, worked.

I have again submitted ticket regarding performance queries. Even though they do say that their TAT is 30 mins, which is good, and they did reply within that time to my first problem. But 2nd one seems to make me wait a bit longer.

Bottom line is that even if it turns out to be same as speed of GoDaddy, I'll probably stick to as long it keeps up to its uptime and support because I just can't get a multi site hosting within 150/month. If yes, I'd surely look into them.

PS: I'm also not ruling out some issues in my site, so will be trying out when I upload a new site.

PPS: Why is Rackspace soo costly ? I just had a chat with their sales team for tp and they quoted me $80/mo as their minimum plan. :sleepy2_NF:


----------



## Sarvesh (Aug 15, 2016)

arijitsinha said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Dont use *BIGROCK* as webhosting/domain buying solution. They are just pathetic, and your information will be sold to several third parties. As soon as I registered there, I started getting spam messages from random web developers, web hosting providers etc.



This is very common with everyone - spammers gather information from who is records - which is not hidden by default. Godaddy and some other domain registrants have an additional paid facility to hide your original information from the who is record search.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 15, 2016)

My server is working fine now. Loading time seems to be reduced by half. Quite satisfied. [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION] , if you want to have a look into it, you may try my account.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks for your report [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]. Well your testing benchmarks looks really good atleast for not-much-traffic blog like ours and yes, given the price you are paying for multi-site hosting, it's really VFM.

I'm not sure, but does the testing score and the VM Deploy location matters much here? As our visitors will be from India?

And yes, Rackspace is highly costly. I have 3 of them, but not mine. I mean I do not pay for it, my clients pay for it. I still don't know why people choose Rackspace over DO / Vultr as service wise I never faced any difference within them.

May be there's some difference in service quality or uptime or high traffic on load time.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 17, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks for your report [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]. Well your testing benchmarks looks really good atleast for not-much-traffic blog like ours and yes, given the price you are paying for multi-site hosting, it's really VFM.
> 
> I'm not sure, but does the testing score and the VM Deploy location matters much here? As our visitors will be from India?



Yes, testing scores do matter depending upon VM deploy location. The nearer, the better. For instance, my website's loading time as per GTmetrix from US is around 2-3 sec, while from Mumbai is 3-5 sec. But in real life scenario, you won't feel them if you have a sufficiently good connection, say > 2 mbps.

- - - Updated - - -

The best part about my deal is that the price won't change forever, which is very hard to find as most of the offers are valid only for first year.


----------



## abhig (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi,

Looking for suggestions for webhosting. Should be cheap and able to host a couple of web sites. I have abhishekg.com (WP blog) and GrocersKart.com (E-commerce) and another dumb site.

Have tried a couple of hostings but they are too costly after the first year. Need a service with same pricing structure.

P.S. I keep my domains on Godaddy.


----------



## Shah (Nov 27, 2016)

abhig said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for suggestions for webhosting. Should be cheap and able to host a couple of web sites. I have abhishekg.com (WP blog) and GrocersKart.com (E-commerce) and another dumb site.
> 
> ...



What's your budget at first? How much traffic do your sites get?


----------



## abhig (Nov 27, 2016)

Shah said:


> What's your budget at first? How much traffic do your sites get?



Yeah!!! Should've added that info as well. Anyways.

GrocersKart has about 200-250 visitors daily.
AbhishekG has about 150 visitors daily.

These are the current working websites and the visitors are bound to increase with time. The other websites will not be having more than 50 visitors on any day.

As far as budget is concerned I have 3 domains on Godaddy and they cost me 1800/year on renewal and I have a budget of 4K INR/year. So that leaves me with 2200Rs for hosting.


----------



## Shah (Nov 27, 2016)

abhig said:


> Yeah!!! Should've added that info as well. Anyways.
> 
> GrocersKart has about 200-250 visitors daily.
> AbhishekG has about 150 visitors daily.
> ...



You should be good with any shared hosting. Try outpowerhosting.com, They are very cheap, reliable and provide a great support. 

BigRock and GoDaddy charge so much for the service they provide.


----------



## abhig (Nov 28, 2016)

Shah said:


> You should be good with any shared hosting. Try outpowerhosting.com, They are very cheap, reliable and provide a great support.
> 
> BigRock and GoDaddy charge so much for the service they provide.



Though their plans are quite cheaper but I have never heard the name before. Can they be trusted with the data and reliability? My website tends to grow with time and hosts lot of images.


----------



## Shah (Nov 28, 2016)

abhig said:


> Though their plans are quite cheaper but I have never heard the name before. Can they be trusted with the data and reliability? My website tends to grow with time and hosts lot of images.



Yes. In fact, the founder,  [MENTION=29935]Cyrus_the_virus[/MENTION], is also a member of this forum. The support team have always answered the queries within a couple of hours.


----------



## abhig (Nov 28, 2016)

Shah said:


> Yes. In fact, the founder,  [MENTION=29935]Cyrus_the_virus[/MENTION], is also a member of this forum. The support team have always answered the queries within a couple of hours.



Well then, I shall go ahead with them.


----------

